# Bowie's Art Thread V2 ★ Digital Paintings, GFX, 3D Renders, Tutorials



## Bowie

*New banner coming soon!*

*My latest work can be found on the latest page!*

★

Hello and welcome to my art thread! Version 2, to be more specific, though nothing much has honestly changed since the last version. Anyway, this thread serves as a kind of digital journal as I learn how to use software such as Blender and Photoshop, learn how to 3D model, digitally paint, create GFX, animate, and pretty much everything in between!
*
Update April 2017: Due to personal stuff and attempts to establish myself elsewhere online, I will not be posting any finished works here. If you'd like to see my finished work, please contact me privately.*

★

*Do you take commissions?
*
Yes, but I only accept real-world currency. That means no TBT Bells or in-game stuff. I can make exceptions sometimes, but this is the most typical case.*

Will you make me an avatar, a signature, or a banner?
*
Yes! As a matter of fact, I have a GFX shop here just for that!*

Could you help me improve my art?
*
Depends what kind of help you need. I can't help you learn to be an artist, but I can help you learn software like Blender or Photoshop.*

How can I commission something?
*
If you contact me privately and tell me exactly what you would like, we can discuss it.​


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow

Have you learned three-point lighting? If not, I would look into it. Key light, fill light, and rim light. It'll help make your renders pop.


----------



## Bowie

TheAbleSistersShow said:


> Have you learned three-point lighting? If not, I would look into it. Key light, fill light, and rim light. It'll help make your renders pop.



I'm not too familiar with that technique, but I just looked it up and it seems pretty simple. Lighting is definitely something that I need to work on.


----------



## Bowie

All right, I've experimented with lighting this time. The sky is still a little too dark, I think, but I think it's better than my last render. What do you lot think?


----------



## Beardo

It all looks really good to me!


----------



## Bowie

Beardo said:


> It all looks really good to me!



Thank you so much!


----------



## himeki

Very nice~


----------



## Bowie

MayorEvvie said:


> Very nice~



Thank you!






Last one for today, I think. Ripped from Mario Kart 8, this is the Toad Harbour track. Everything is graphically awful in comparison to how it appears in the game, so I'm not entirely sure why I gave this one a shot, but I suppose it gave me an opportunity to work with environments. As you may be able to tell, the sky is one thing that didn't come from Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Bowie

Well, my first attempt at rigging went well. As you can clearly see, Princess Peach's pose looks almost identical to that of official Nintendo promotional artwork. I am so proud of how far I've come.


----------



## Bowie

Princess Peach is going through a bit of a hard time right now and I'd appreciate it if you prayed for her.






This is the best result I've had so far.


----------



## Bowie

This totally didn't take me longer than two minutes.


----------



## Bowie

That's all for today.


----------



## Money Hunter

zomg you are incredible at this stuff


----------



## Bowie

Money Hunter said:


> zomg you are incredible at this stuff



I know, right? I'm expecting Nintendo to contact me very soon.


----------



## Bowie

Well, this didn't work out exactly how I thought it would.

I can either manually select which parts of the mesh are manipulated by a selected bone, or I can weight paint it, which I actually find easier to do. For some reason, however, when I've done it, the mesh just deforms as it follows the bone. I'm gonna have to do a little more research on the process of weight painting, I think.


----------



## Money Hunter

do you make the models yourself or do you only animate them?


----------



## Bowie

Money Hunter said:


> do you make the models yourself or do you only animate them?



Right now, I only animate them. I do intend to model eventually, though.


----------



## Bowie

Just in case you can't tell, I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Bowie

I honestly have no idea what I'm doing wrong here.


----------



## Jamborenium

#prayerforPeach2015


----------



## Bowie

Zamielmon said:


> #prayerforPeach2015



Thank you. Trust me, she needs it.


----------



## Bowie

Well, this is my latest attempt at weight painting.






It didn't go nearly as bad as I thought it would.






Ignore that.






Remind me to split the feet apart before rigging them next time.


----------



## Bowie

I decided to take a break from rigging for a moment and experiment with Blender's rendering capabilities. I'm very happy with how this turned out.


----------



## JellyDitto

You should try and recreate lonk.


----------



## Bowie

JellyDitto said:


> You should try and recreate lonk.


----------



## Bowie

Well, here's another quick render. I feel the need to redeem myself after that horrible excuse of a recreation, so here's The Roost, ripped from Animal Crossing: New Leaf just recently.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Man, it looks hard to do...


----------



## Bowie

Jeff THE Best said:


> Man, it looks hard to do...



Well, it takes a while to get used to things, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Bowie

Well, here's Eggman again. I'll admit this render was a bit of a waste of time, but I really wanted to give this model a shot.


----------



## cannedcommunism

I love this thread. You have such a talent for this


----------



## biibii

try to recreate the et in this




ill pay for ur therapist with tears


----------



## oswaldies

☆ Make a heart ♡​


----------



## Bowie

In all seriousness, thank you for all your positive comments!


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow

Your lighting has gotten much better!


----------



## Bowie

TheAbleSistersShow said:


> Your lighting has gotten much better!



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Don't ask me what I was trying to do here.


----------



## Bowie

Here's something new and mildly interesting!

This is my first animation (or, at least, the first I've actually completed and felt confident enough to show off). The rigging process was surprisingly simple, and I'm having a lot of fun experimenting with camera movement. Also, you can kinda tell when the sky texture ends, but that's the best I could do. This is also the first time I've made one of my animations into a GIF, which was both difficult and fun. The quality had to be reduced quite a bit, but I still think it's pretty neat.


----------



## Bowie

Toy Freddy wants your eyes.


----------



## Money Hunter

OMGOMGOMG ur back!!


----------



## Bowie

Money Hunter said:


> OMGOMGOMG ur back!!








Replies are a good excuse to animate.


----------



## Bowie

If Toy Bonnie had a jump scare in his starting position, this is probably what it would look like.

Also, I experimented with animating fingers this time. It's surprisingly hard to tell that I did anything with them.


----------



## Bowie

If Toy Chica never lost her beak (or her eyes), her jump scare may have looked something like this (or, you know, something completely different and much better).

I haven't decided when I'm going to stop animating Five Nights at Freddy's characters yet.


----------



## Bowie

Going on another little 3D art hiatus. I'll see you lot again soon!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Caius

Your animation is actually very good. You're doing well with having the head lead the animation, with the wrist coming close in seond to follow through with your flow. I like the small tweaks to your dubsheet to break the curves and cause movement that would be a second thought and appear to have the models not look so stiff. Very good work. The rest of your stuff could use more detail and attention orientation, but from what it looks like, you're solidly animating at this juncture which is what I found to be the most difficult part of 3D.


----------



## spookycipher

THE PRINCESS PEACH ONE YES THANK YOU


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> Your animation is actually very good. You're doing well with having the head lead the animation, with the wrist coming close in seond to follow through with your flow. I like the small tweaks to your dubsheet to break the curves and cause movement that would be a second thought and appear to have the models not look so stiff. Very good work. The rest of your stuff could use more detail and attention orientation, but from what it looks like, you're solidly animating at this juncture which is what I found to be the most difficult part of 3D.



Wow, thanks! It means a lot, coming from someone as talented as you in the 3D world. I'm a little too nervous to get started with modelling at the moment, 'cause I think (well, know) I'm awful at it, but at least I'm doing well in the animation side of it. A lot of the models I'm using have already been rigged (which is why I haven't been doing much rigging experiments lately), so I've had some time to experiment with actual animation, instead of just getting a model ready for animation. Again, thanks!



spookycipher said:


> THE PRINCESS PEACH ONE YES THANK YOU



Please pray for her.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Wow, thanks! It means a lot, coming from someone as talented as you in the 3D world. I'm a little too nervous to get started with modelling at the moment, 'cause I think (well, know) I'm awful at it, but at least I'm doing well in the animation side of it. A lot of the models I'm using have already been rigged (which is why I haven't been doing much rigging experiments lately), so I've had some time to experiment with actual animation, instead of just getting a model ready for animation. Again, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Please pray for her.



There's nothing wrong with using pre-rigged models. Unless you model something yourself you're going to have an incredibly hard time making FK/IK handles for something you're not 100% sure on how it's supposed to work. Just keep at it.


----------



## Bowie

I know I'm an abstract artist, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## staticistic1114

this is so amusing to watch I swear xD
keep up, I'm gonna need to learn how to 3D for modeling anyways..
help meehhh ;_;


----------



## Bowie

staticistic1114 said:


> this is so amusing to watch I swear xD
> keep up, I'm gonna need to learn how to 3D for modeling anyways..
> help meehhh ;_;



I need help and you need help. We all need help.


----------



## spookycipher

i check this everyday bc it makes me happy


----------



## staticistic1114

Bowie said:


> I need help and you need help. We all need help.



sad lyfe indeed..


----------



## Bowie

spookycipher said:


> i check this everyday bc it makes me happy



I'm so glad it does!


----------



## Bowie

Decided to experiment with Blender's Cycles engine today. I have no idea where the piano model came from, but isn't it neat?


----------



## Bowie

Don't ask why some frames from my last animation appear at the start, 'cause I don't know what caused that.

Anyway, it's about time I talked a little bit about how I'm feeling about my progress and all that stuff. I'm feeling more confident with my ability to animate and stuff, but I still feel like there's a lack of creative space. I can't honestly say that, if an idea popped into my head, I could make it into a reality. I don't really know what else there is to learn, for that. I don't know where to go from here, which is fairly obvious to anyone who sees my most recent creations. They're very random, and experimental. While there's nothing wrong with that, where do I go from here?


----------



## Bowie

So, I found a model of Psyduck from Pok?mon Channel (one of my favourite Pok?mon games), and I couldn't help myself but to try and rig it. I'd say it was a success, wouldn't you?

Since I'm experimenting with Cycles now, I'm having to learn new ways of texturing models. Most of the models I've used already had a material on them, so if I switched to the material view in Blender, they'd be textured already. If they didn't, they'd have a UV map I could apply. However, the Psyduck model I used had multiple different textures, and they were individual image files. I don't have a clue how to UV map yet, and I wasn't sure how I could apply each texture and make them show up in the right spots, so I ended up having Psyduck's skin texture cover the entire model. That will have to do for now.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> So, I found a model of Psyduck from Pok?mon Channel (one of my favourite Pok?mon games), and I couldn't help myself but to try and rig it. I'd say it was a success, wouldn't you?
> 
> Since I'm experimenting with Cycles now, I'm having to learn new ways of texturing models. Most of the models I've used already had a material on them, so if I switched to the material view in Blender, they'd be textured already. If they didn't, they'd have a UV map I could apply. However, the Psyduck model I used had multiple different textures, and they were individual image files. I don't have a clue how to UV map yet, and I wasn't sure how I could apply each texture and make them show up in the right spots, so I ended up having Psyduck's skin texture cover the entire model. That will have to do for now.



Oh god UVING. Nightmare mode. So UVING is basically laying out all your textures on a flat 2d 1x1 box. See below:






You'll want to planar map all your object UV's into flat versions. From there you just texture the flat image and it wraps the object when you apply it in the scene. I'd stay away from pre-made textures and start learning how to make your own. 

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro/UV_Map_Basics

The rigging is good though. Try a wrist and elbow joint and use an IK handle up to the shoulder for best results. 


Bowie said:


> Don't ask why some frames from my last animation appear at the start, 'cause I don't know what caused that.
> 
> Anyway, it's about time I talked a little bit about how I'm feeling about my progress and all that stuff. I'm feeling more confident with my ability to animate and stuff, but I still feel like there's a lack of creative space. I can't honestly say that, if an idea popped into my head, I could make it into a reality. I don't really know what else there is to learn, for that. I don't know where to go from here, which is fairly obvious to anyone who sees my most recent creations. They're very random, and experimental. While there's nothing wrong with that, where do I go from here?



Looks like you keyed a timeline frame from your old animation by accident. Not a big deal. I'd edit the gif and avoid the timeline if you could. 

What next you say? Shading and lighting son! Even as an animator you have to know the basics of lighting a scene!


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> Oh god UVING. Nightmare mode. So UVING is basically laying out all your textures on a flat 2d 1x1 box. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll want to planar map all your object UV's into flat versions. From there you just texture the flat image and it wraps the object when you apply it in the scene. I'd stay away from pre-made textures and start learning how to make your own.
> 
> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro/UV_Map_Basics
> 
> The rigging is good though. Try a wrist and elbow joint and use an IK handle up to the shoulder for best results.
> 
> 
> Looks like you keyed a timeline frame from your old animation by accident. Not a big deal. I'd edit the gif and avoid the timeline if you could.
> 
> What next you say? Shading and lighting son! Even as an animator you have to know the basics of lighting a scene!



Oh, Jesus Christ. UV mapping is ridiculously intimidating.

Well, actually, the scene was supposed to look that dark. I was planning to add little street lamps, to make it look more like a park, but I couldn't find a good street lamp model, so I kinda just settled. The transition in lighting is supposed to be a car driving by from beyond the camera's view, though. I was trying to focus more on the dog than the environment, to be honest.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Oh, Jesus Christ. UV mapping is ridiculously intimidating.
> 
> Well, actually, the scene was supposed to look that dark. I was planning to add little street lamps, to make it look more like a park, but I couldn't find a good street lamp model, so I kinda just settled. The transition in lighting is supposed to be a car driving by from beyond the camera's view, though. I was trying to focus more on the dog than the environment, to be honest.



It's really not that intimidating! 

Also when I talk about lighting, I'm not saying any of your scenes in particular need it right now. I mean it's a handy skill to have in general. 

The same goes for modeling. You really should consider beginning to learn it. I'd offer to tutor you, but blender is so far out of my comfort zone, it's in another country


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> It's really not that intimidating!
> 
> Also when I talk about lighting, I'm not saying any of your scenes in particular need it right now. I mean it's a handy skill to have in general.
> 
> The same goes for modeling. You really should consider beginning to learn it. I'd offer to tutor you, but blender is so far out of my comfort zone, it's in another country



I don't need a tutor! Have you forgotten the amount of times Nintendo have contacted me personally, requesting my help with their most secretive of projects? I go out of my way to remind people that.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> I don't need a tutor! Have you forgotten the amount of times Nintendo have contacted me personally, requesting my help with their most secretive of projects? I go out of my way to remind people that.



Hahueheh. On the reals though you're doing great


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> Hahueheh. On the reals though you're doing great


----------



## staticistic1114

wish I could go into conversations like that but I dunno what the cr@p you guys are saying I'm just skipping..
I NEED TO LEARN UGH T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

that aside, imma stalk this thread some more, love your work


----------



## Bowie

staticistic1114 said:


> wish I could go into conversations like that but I dunno what the cr@p you guys are saying I'm just skipping..
> I NEED TO LEARN UGH T_T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that aside, imma stalk this thread some more, love your work



If you think I know what I'm talking about here, you're definitely more confused than I am.

Also, thank you so much! I still think I'm rubbish, but I'm glad I'm making people laugh here (but are they laughing with me or at me?).


----------



## staticistic1114

Bowie said:


> If you think I know what I'm talking about here, you're definitely more confused than I am.
> 
> Also, thank you so much! I still think I'm rubbish, but I'm glad I'm making people laugh here (but are they laughing with me or at me?).



I'm going for with.. I think?


----------



## Bowie

Deleted scene from Frozen.


----------



## Bowie

The punch looks so effortless.


----------



## oswaldies

Bowie said:


> Deleted scene from Frozen.



Crying (σ≧▽≦)σ​


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> The punch looks so effortless.



Draw back on the arm to show pull before the push of the punch. You need to do some dope sheet work to break tangents in Jokers neck to show reaction


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> Draw back on the arm to show pull before the push of the punch. You need to do some dope sheet work to break tangents in Jokers neck to show reaction



I wish the rig came with facial options. All I could do was move his mouth. Then again, when was the last time a punch whipped that smile off his face?


----------



## Bowie

It was only a joke.


----------



## oswaldies

Bowie said:


> It was only a joke.



Crying x3


----------



## Bowie

I'm running out of ideas here.


----------



## Bowie

I originally planned to have him point the gun to somebody's head, but I thought this looked a little better.


----------



## Caius

Make him do the single ladies dance.


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> Make him do the single ladies dance.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


>



You're my hero.


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> You're my hero.



I have sinned.


----------



## Aesthetic

wow, you've definitely improved 
keep on keepin on 
lol sorry i have no actual advice


----------



## Bowie

I am really happy with this one. I did a bit of sculpting work with this one, so his eyes could bulge and his mouth could enlarge a little more. It's as close to modelling as I get right now.


----------



## Bowie

I'll stop eventually.


----------



## Bowie

I think I prefer white light.


----------



## oswaldies

Bowie said:


> I am really happy with this one. I did a bit of sculpting work with this one, so his eyes could bulge and his mouth could enlarge a little more. It's as close to modelling as I get right now.



Crying​


----------



## Bowie

oswaldies said:


> Crying​



Do you mean that in a good way or a bad way?


----------



## Bowie

I know he would usually just kill anyone he got remotely close to, but considering Plushtrap is just a toy (well, kinda), I think this could be an exception. I had a lot of fun with this!


----------



## lizzy541

these are so cool tbh
you're really good at them too!! 
haha the joker ones are great


----------



## Bowie

lizzy541 said:


> these are so cool tbh
> you're really good at them too!!
> haha the joker ones are great



Thank you!






Nightmare Freddy doesn't look too happy about getting his hat stolen.


----------



## Bowie

Okay, enough comical renders. It's time for some serious balls of yarn.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Here is a random thing that I just made:


----------



## Bowie

Maybe it's the poor lighting and obvious texture issue, but I prefer the one I did of Nightmare Chica.


----------



## Bowie

The noise in this one makes me want to commit murder, but the Nightmare Chica model is the best and most accurate model (in my opinion) of all the Five Nights at Freddy's 4 models made by fans so far, and I really wanted to test her out properly. Somebody from Reddit is working on porting all of the models from the Source Filmmaker to Blender, so people like me can sin.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

"Rig," they said. "It'll be fun," they said.


----------



## Bowie

I know it's hard to see, but Nightmare Chica is at the back there.

This is one of few frames Blender rendered of my animation. Unfortunately, it crashed on me before it could render the rest, but I thought it'd be worth sharing a frame of it anyway, just so it hasn't completely gone to waste.


----------



## Bowie

Quick shot from one of my latest animations, which I will be uploading to YouTube soon. It's extremely short (and if I'm honest, it looked better when it was rendering than it did when it was actually finished), but It's probably worth sharing anyway. For now, enjoy the teaser!


----------



## Bowie

Experimental thingy.

Hey, guess what? It's my birthday!


----------



## cherriielle

Bowie said:


> Experimental thingy.
> 
> Hey, guess what? It's my birthday!



Happy birthday!!!! ^_^


----------



## Bowie

xCherryskyx said:


> Happy birthday!!!! ^_^



Thank you!


----------



## kyoko xo

Happy birthday


----------



## Bowie

kyoko xo said:


> Happy birthday



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

So, this model of Harley Quinn (along with a new Joker model I wanted to use) has a weird rig that I don't know how to use. There's no option to go into pose mode when you click on any of the "bones", and I can't really do anything with it as a result. Any idea what I'm supposed to do here?


----------



## Farobi

interesting stuff yo


----------



## Bowie

Farobi said:


> interesting stuff yo



Thank you!






I need help.


----------



## Locket

Bowie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help.



Keep it! He looks creepy like tthat


----------



## Bowie

Aithycou said:


> Keep it! He looks creepy like tthat



I ship the Joker's body with his detachable head. One day it will be canon.


----------



## Bowie

Wallpaper attempt.


----------



## Bowie

"Harley, get off me!"


----------



## Bowie

Blender, please.


----------



## Bowie

I'm jealous of how talented some of these riggers are. The facial rig on this model is amazing. I'm going to have a lot more fun with this one.


----------



## Soda Fox

Bowie said:


> I'm jealous of how talented some of these riggers are. The facial rig on this model is amazing. I'm going to have a lot more fun with this one.



Did you make this?  Because it looks flipping amazing!


----------



## Bowie

Soda Fox said:


> Did you make this?  Because it looks flipping amazing!



I made that render, yes.

Here's another thing I just made:


----------



## derezzed

Hey Bowie, just wanted to drop a comment and say that your gallery is super impressive. I'm a fan of the animation work you do, and it's interesting to see you work with Blender because I don't know crap about it; all I know is that it's complicated as hell, which makes your work all the more impressive.

That being said, I unfortunately don't have any critique for you, but I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for more updates from now on :-]


----------



## Bowie

derezzed said:


> Hey Bowie, just wanted to drop a comment and say that your gallery is super impressive. I'm a fan of the animation work you do, and it's interesting to see you work with Blender because I don't know crap about it; all I know is that it's complicated as hell, which makes your work all the more impressive.
> 
> That being said, I unfortunately don't have any critique for you, but I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for more updates from now on :-]



Thank you so much! I'll definitely try and do more animations, in that case.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

"Let's put a smile on that face!"


----------



## Bowie




----------



## spookycipher

oh my god this is still the best


----------



## Bowie

spookycipher said:


> oh my god this is still the best



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

I don't know what they're doing. Don't ask me.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Doing a thing. I don't know.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

For Reddit.


----------



## Bowie

Another video for Reddit.

I have no clue why, but a lot of people liked this animation.


----------



## Bowie

Good news, guys! She is alive and well (after somebody a lot better at rigging than me fixed her up).


----------



## cinny

omfg, I love your 3D art! So jealous and envy you.


----------



## Bowie

cinny said:


> omfg, I love your 3D art! So jealous and envy you.



Thank you so much! There's really nothing to be jealous about, though. I'm no professional.


----------



## Bowie

Now I remember why I went on a break from all this stuff.


----------



## Bowie

Ugly colours, I know. I wanted to test colour reflections, though. I would like to make a Portal animation, if I got everything working.


----------



## Bowie

Finally got down to fixing this model. The way it was ripped made it so parts of the mesh were detached from other parts, so I basically had to join everything together again and then texture it. I had to make my own texture for the buttons on his suit, 'cause I couldn't find any texture for it in the files, and (comparing it to how he appears in the game) nothing really fit, so I just created my own for him.

Now I must tackle the process of rigging him again. If I succeed, I may have a new render out later tonight!


----------



## Bowie

I think this is the first time a project of mine on this thread has actually come out successful.


----------



## biibii

do shrek kissing donkey


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

woozi said:


> do shrek kissing donkey



yes please weed man


----------



## Bowie

woozi said:


> do shrek kissing donkey



I suddenly regret my decision to open for requests.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Bowie said:


> I suddenly regret my decision to open for requests.


----------



## Bowie

emisenpai12 said:


>



Very well, but you'll have to answer to Jesus when he comes for you.


----------



## Bowie

After the events of Sonic Adventure, all Robotnik wants to do is relax and have a nice cup of tea, but he's not even getting that today.


----------



## Bowie

Does anyone know of a way I could convert all these textures to Cycles? I know how to do it manually, but you have to assign each texture individually, and that is gonna take me forever. I installed a script that I found which supposedly did what I wanted, but I just got an error and it didn't work.


----------



## Bowie

Easily one of my favourite renders that I've ever done, this is (resized to avoid it taking forever to upload) a heavily modified version of the original Chaos model from Sonic Adventure DX. I managed to (relatively quickly) rig the model myself, posed him, and then worked on his materials. I wasn't really sure how to replicate the same kinda look he has in the game (with his brain clearly visible), so I just did my best here. The background uses the same texture as Chaos' body, so, that's why it looks so glossy and reflective.

What I'd really like to do, if I ever actually get down to texturing the Adventure Fields, is make a little animated series based on the game, set perhaps during the events that occured after Sonic Adventure, but before Sonic Adventure 2. This would give me an excuse to work more on rigging and also give me a little more experience in animating for more than just experimental purposes. I'd obviously have to find voice actors/actresses, but what else is Reddit for?

Anyway, this render has 1,044 samples (the most I've ever used), and it took about an hour to render. It obviously didn't do me much good, because there is a ton of noise visible. It's most likely because of all the fancy lighting and reflective materials, but it kinda ruins it in my opinion. That being said, I'm super happy with every other aspect of it and hope you guys like it as much as I do (it took bloody long enough).


----------



## Bowie

This took me forever.


----------



## Bowie

Just four more to go.


----------



## Bowie

Oh, I just had a great idea for some animations I could make. The only problem is that showing them off would ruin the whole concept, meaning I'd have to just put them out there and leave them alone.


----------



## Orieii

Omg, your art is so beautiful <3


----------



## Bowie

Orieii said:


> Omg, your art is so beautiful <3



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bowie

Running out of ideas here. I'll try and conjure up some animations soon.


----------



## Bowie

Eggman is surprisingly smaller than I thought he was. I'm gonna have to pay more attention to detail in future.


----------



## Bowie

I temporarily don't have access to Blender, so I guess this would be a good opportunity to seek critique on some of my most recent work before I start with a ton more. So, how did I do?


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Domestic

Can you please do a render of Asuna holding her sword The Lambent Light from Sword Art Online!


----------



## lars708

Ooh this looks so nice!


----------



## Bowie

Domestic said:


> Can you please do a render of Asuna holding her sword The Lambent Light from Sword Art Online!



When I get my hands on Blender again that's the first thing I'll do!



lars708 said:


> Ooh this looks so nice!



Thank you so much!


----------



## lars708

Oh you are taking requests? Cool! Could you make Peach do a pirouette? Like in her dress? That might be a good cloth test as well since her dress and hair should be set as some sort of jigglybone.


Also, long time no see! How are you doing? ^^


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Oh you are taking requests? Cool! Could you make Peach do a pirouette? Like in her dress? That might be a good cloth test as well since her dress and hair should be set as some sort of jigglybone.
> 
> 
> Also, long time no see! How are you doing? ^^



Certainly! Would you like it as an animation or just a render? Either way is cool. It shouldn't take too long to rig her again, but this will be my first time attempting to rig clothing.

I'm doing great, thanks! Yourself?


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Certainly! Would you like it as an animation or just a render? Either way is cool. It shouldn't take too long to rig her again, but this will be my first time attempting to rig clothing.
> 
> I'm doing great, thanks! Yourself?



Either way is fine but an animation would be nice!

Pretty good! I am trying to figure out 3D art as well!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Either way is fine but an animation would be nice!
> 
> Pretty good! I am trying to figure out 3D art as well!



Sure! I've just gotta get my computer going again (in the process of moving) and I'll get on it.

Good luck to you! What software are you using? I'm using Blender now, but I used to use Source Filmmaker.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Sure! I've just gotta get my computer going again (in the process of moving) and I'll get on it.
> 
> Good luck to you! What software are you using? I'm using Blender now, but I used to use Source Filmmaker.



Blender since Source Filmmaker does not really seem to run properly on my laptop hahah! 

Also good luck to YOU with the clothes, i always screw that up! I hope i might learn something from you >u<


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Blender since Source Filmmaker does not really seem to run properly on my laptop hahah!
> 
> Also good luck to YOU with the clothes, i always screw that up! I hope i might learn something from you >u<



Oh, good! Well, not good, but at least you didn't have to go through the trouble learning Source Filmmaker just to switch to Blender.

I'd love to help you! If you ever have any questions about doing something in Blender, let me know and I'll do what I can. I do know how to rig and the basics of weight painting, so, I could help you out with that.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Oh, good! Well, not good, but at least you didn't have to go through the trouble learning Source Filmmaker just to switch to Blender.
> 
> I'd love to help you! If you ever have any questions about doing something in Blender, let me know and I'll do what I can. I do know how to rig and the basics of weight painting, so, I could help you out with that.




Oh i did not know that Source Filmmaker was hard to master, i luckily did not have to do any of that then lol

Okay sounds good! I will ask you if i ever need any help!

Also, will be looking forward to more of your art!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Oh i did not know that Source Filmmaker was hard to master, i luckily did not have to do any of that then lol
> 
> Okay sounds good! I will ask you if i ever need any help!
> 
> Also, will be looking forward to more of your art!



Well, I wouldn't say it was hard to master. Blender is certainly a lot harder, but at least you were spared the trouble of learning both.

Thank you!


----------



## lars708

bump


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> bump



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bowie

Made this last month but never got the chance to render it. I've resized it to make it easier to upload. All requests will be worked on now that I have my equipment back, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## cIementine

your skill and dedication is outstanding, keep it up!


----------



## Bowie

pumpkins said:


> your skill and dedication is outstanding, keep it up!



Thank you!






Same render as last time, except with a changed position of the head and camera. Also adjusted lighting for clarity. Resized like before.


----------



## Bowie

Well, I just completed Domestic's request, uploaded it to Imgur, and supposedly posted it here, but there must have been an error and it didn't post properly, and I deleted the image after I had posted it, so, that's a bummer. I'll try again, though!


----------



## Bowie

Finished! As requested by Domestic, here is Asuna from Sword Art Online holding, well, a sword. I couldn't find a model of the sword Domestic said she/he wanted, so I just had to go for the most similar style sword I could find. Hope it's okay!


----------



## Gracelia

Nice & impressive work so far, Bowie! I love looking at all the pieces.


----------



## Bowie

Gracelia said:


> Nice & impressive work so far, Bowie! I love looking at all the pieces.



I'm glad you like them! I'd hardly call them pieces myself, though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

It's amazing going through and seeing your progress throughout the thread, I know I for one could never wrap my head around 3D we did a few things in my digital art class in High School and it was a horrible experience for me. XD So I am very very impressed that you can do it and so well as well. Your animations are very neat, I especially appreciate the "single ladies" Joker and the FNAF animations, they are done super well!


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Finished! As requested by Domestic, here is Asuna from Sword Art Online holding, well, a sword. I couldn't find a model of the sword Domestic said she/he wanted, so I just had to go for the most similar style sword I could find. Hope it's okay!



Beautiful! :O


----------



## Bowie

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's amazing going through and seeing your progress throughout the thread, I know I for one could never wrap my head around 3D we did a few things in my digital art class in High School and it was a horrible experience for me. XD So I am very very impressed that you can do it and so well as well. Your animations are very neat, I especially appreciate the "single ladies" Joker and the FNAF animations, they are done super well!



Thank you so much! It's wonderful for me to look back on all the things I've done since I started, and know that I've improved. It's very encouraging. I have a lot of fun animating and I'm so glad you enjoy seeing it! I'll be sure to make more Joker and FNaF animations in the future.



lars708 said:


> Beautiful! :O



Thank you! I'm working on your request next.


----------



## derezzed

pumpkins said:


> your skill and dedication is outstanding, keep it up!



Yep, I've definitely got to second that. The rate at which you do 3D art is outstanding. It really does take a lot of motivation to be this consistent. Needless to say, I'll totally keep lurking around for your updates... and possibly come back with a request if I can think of one, haha.

Very nice work, Bowie ;-]


----------



## Bowie

derezzed said:


> Yep, I've definitely got to second that. The rate at which you do 3D art is outstanding. It really does take a lot of motivation to be this consistent. Needless to say, I'll totally keep lurking around for your updates... and possibly come back with a request if I can think of one, haha.
> 
> Very nice work, Bowie ;-]



Thank you! It really means a lot!


----------



## himeki

Do you make your own models? :O


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Thank you so much! It's wonderful for me to look back on all the things I've done since I started, and know that I've improved. It's very encouraging. I have a lot of fun animating and I'm so glad you enjoy seeing it! I'll be sure to make more Joker and FNaF animations in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm working on your request next.



Omg exciting! Good luck haha!


----------



## Bowie

MayorEvvie said:


> Do you make your own models? :O



Yes and no. I do like to model, but I'm pretty rubbish at it, and there have only been two or three times I've used my own models for renders I've posted to this thread. The majority of models come from their respective games.



lars708 said:


> Omg exciting! Good luck haha!



Thanks! (I'll need it.)


----------



## Bowie

Request complete!


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Request complete!



YAAAS! It looks really nice! It is like Peach has a passion for doing pirouettes haha!
Maybe you should make an animation shop for people who want 3D animated avatars or signatures. I would visit frequently for sure!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> YAAAS! It looks really nice! It is like Peach has a passion for doing pirouettes haha!
> Maybe you should make an animation shop for people who want 3D animated avatars or signatures. I would visit frequently for sure!



Thanks so much! I'm pretty sure she has a huge passion for it.

That's interesting, actually. I never thought about doing that. I may just do that.


----------



## Bowie

I temporarily don't have access to Blender again, but I am still taking requests for when I get it back (which will be very, very soon).


----------



## Bowie

I have Blender back now! Accepting requests still.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Something quick I made for Reddit.


----------



## aleshapie

Creeeepy!


----------



## Bowie

aleshapie said:


> Creeeepy!



Great! That was the intention, after all.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

I am super excited right now because somebody has ripped all of the courses from Sonic R. I have to texture them all manually again (like how I did with the Sonic Adventure ones), but I'm gonna have a lot of fun with this! Here's a short animation I just made:


----------



## Bowie

That awkward moment when your animation looks reasonably professional for once.

The light is actually coming down from the sky above Sonic, unlike how I would usually set up lights around him. I thought this made the render look a little more realistic, but I don't think it actually gave off enough light.


----------



## Bowie

Kinda frustrated now because I've spent half my day manually texturing the Resort Island course from Sonic R, learning how to make some of the textures transparent, and setting up a nice little pose of Sonic running the course, only to discover that the entire course is invisible in the final render for some reason. I don't know if I did something wrong when I was making things transparent, but I've wasted a lot of time.


----------



## Bowie

Managed to fix the Resort Island issues! Not sure what actually caused the problem, but it's fixed now.


----------



## Locket

I'd like to see more Joker ones tbh


----------



## Bowie

Bunny Bento said:


> I'd like to see more Joker ones tbh



Hey, I'd love to do some more Joker stuff!


----------



## Bowie

(Uploaded to TinyPic because Imgur hates me today.)


----------



## Bowie

By request, here's the Joker!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

That awkward moment when Blender decides it doesn't like how you posed the model and decides to completely remove it in the final render.

Sorry for the recent lack of content!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Why didn't anybody tell me that you can earn as much as ?50 for rigging models?


----------



## Bowie

Rig test.


----------



## Wewikk

Can I get something compiled if I have all the models textures and plugins needed.

Plus I noticed you wore doing some Star Wars models maybe you still can help Ill pm the links later.

Thanks


----------



## Bowie

Wewikk said:


> Can I get something compiled if I have all the models textures and plugins needed.
> 
> Plus I noticed you wore doing some Star Wars models maybe you still can help Ill pm the links later.
> 
> Thanks



Compiled? You're gonna have to be a little more specific. What engine are you trying to get your models into?

Yes, I'd be more than happy to help you!


----------



## Wewikk

Source Engine for Gmod

My models came from a Star Wars game in an uncommon model format and when I exported my model of my character I got all the bones clothing textures and meshes so Everything can be compiled into all my characters outfits.


----------



## Wewikk

http://www.swganh.com/anh_community/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1001

Might want to take a look at this when you get a chance might be some dead links in there.

It will give you an idea of whats going on.

Thanks


----------



## Bowie

I'm not sure if I'd be able to help you with that. If you could provide me with the models you want, I could try rigging them for you, but I can't compile them. I only have experience in porting models _back_ to Blender.


----------



## pickle inkii.

Pitch this work to Nintendo, you wonderful beast.


----------



## Bowie

pickle inkii. said:


> Pitch this work to Nintendo, you wonderful beast.



You didn't know? I already have a job working at Nintendo. Yeah, you see, they sometimes need people to scare their 3D models into compliance. That's where I come in!


----------



## Bowie

Something I did for Reddit. This is the best quality of any render I've done so far.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Something I did for Reddit. This is the best quality of any render I've done so far.



Oooooh looks nice! (Five Nights at Freddy's terrifies me though O.O)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> You didn't know? I already have a job working at Nintendo. Yeah, you see, they sometimes need people to scare their 3D models into compliance. That's where I come in!



Aww pls be nice. It looks fine xD


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Oooooh looks nice! (Five Nights at Freddy's terrifies me though O.O)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aww pls be nice. It looks fine xD



Thank you so much! I'm trying.


----------



## Bowie

Meet Claustroman! My first ever completely original 3D model, made with the aid of a fabulous 3D character reference I came across.

He is a man, and he is very claustrophobic.


----------



## Bowie

If anyone has any reference images (front view/back view/side view) of characters you would like me to model, let me know!


----------



## Bowie

What a waste of time.

Unfortunately, you apparently can't model this way. Creating a decent mesh out of a front and side character view isn't possible, according to some advice I've gotten. Maybe I should stick to animating.


----------



## Bowie

Believe it or not, this is a 3D model. I "traced" the original artwork of ★ (David Bowie's new and tragically final album) and made it into a 3D model, which allowed me to make such a good, HD render of it. It makes for a good wallpaper.


----------



## lars708

<3 So good! When is the 3D shop coming?


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> <3 So good! When is the 3D shop coming?



I think "is it coming" would be a better question. I was seriously considering it, but I just don't know if anyone would want such a thing. I could easily see it being one of those kind of threads I have to bump everyday just to get views.


----------



## Bowie

Test graphic:


----------



## Bowie

Okay, I opened a shop.


----------



## Bowie

Is it just me or am I getting worse and worse at this as time passes?


----------



## Bowie

For anyone seriously interested in getting into the kind of work that I do, I recommend watching this inspirational video. Aside from the art, it's a good listen. I can only aspire to be as good as this someday.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Every time I peek in here everything just keeps looking better and better, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bowie

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Every time I peek in here everything just keeps looking better and better, keep up the good work!



Thank you so much!


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Thank you so much!



Nuuu ur imgur images disappeared... ur

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Thank you so much!



Nuuu ur imgur images disappeared... ur


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Nuuu ur imgur images disappeared... ur
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nuuu ur imgur images disappeared... ur



I take some down if they're really, really bad.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> I take some down if they're really, really bad.



 They are not omg


----------



## Bowie

Model attempt! I was inspired by a time-lapse video of somebody modelling Chica from _Five Nights at Freddy's_. Mine started out well, but only got worse as time went on, as you can see. I think the problem was that I tried to smooth the vertexes out so much that her head kinda turned into a perfect circle instead of the initial shape I had carved out when I started.


----------



## Bowie

Second attempt. At least the head isn't a perfect circle anymore.


----------



## kelpy

Bowie said:


> Second attempt. At least the head isn't a perfect circle anymore.



I'm not a FNAF fan but I think that looks really cool either way.


----------



## Bowie

Pasta said:


> I'm not a FNAF fan but I think that looks really cool either way.



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Finally done! I know it's just a head, but technically this is my first ever completed model! I'm really proud to show you guys it, 'cause I haven't been able to show anything but my animations here, and this just feels really great, even if it still looks rubbishy. It's good for a first try, I'd like to imagine.


----------



## Candi Calculus

What an improvement from the first render! You *should* be proud! I can't wait to see more if this was your first complete model.


----------



## brownboy102

It honestly gives me more chills from what you'd see in the actual game. That's how good it is, honestly. It actually looks like something you'd see in a future installment, because we all know the fans want more.


----------



## Bowie

Candi Calculus said:


> What an improvement from the first render! You *should* be proud! I can't wait to see more if this was your first complete model.





Sparro said:


> It honestly gives me more chills from what you'd see in the actual game. That's how good it is, honestly. It actually looks like something you'd see in a future installment, because we all know the fans want more.



Thank you both very much!


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Finally done! I know it's just a head, but technically this is my first ever completed model! I'm really proud to show you guys it, 'cause I haven't been able to show anything but my animations here, and this just feels really great, even if it still looks rubbishy. It's good for a first try, I'd like to imagine.



Ohhh that looks great! I'm not really a fan of FNAF, in fact, it terrifies me but it still looks amazing nontheless \(^.^)/


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Ohhh that looks great! I'm not really a fan of FNAF, in fact, it terrifies me but it still looks amazing nontheless \(^.^)/



Thanks!


----------



## Bowie

I'm so (relatively) happy with the result of the head that I've decided to try and add a body. I'm adding lots of wires now to make her look more like an animatronic, and I've learnt how to smooth the model out without making the amount of polys super high, which means it's a lot easier to work with and edit. This is fun!


----------



## cherriielle

Bowie said:


> I'm so (relatively) happy with the result of the head that I've decided to try and add a body. I'm adding lots of wires now to make her look more like an animatronic, and I've learnt how to smooth the model out without making the amount of polys super high, which means it's a lot easier to work with and edit. This is fun!



Looking great so far! I really like the look of the wires! *^*


----------



## Bowie

xCherryskyx said:


> Looking great so far! I really like the look of the wires! *^*



I'm glad you think so! I was worried I'd end up adding too many. I have to add a few more connecting her jaw to her "skull", so hopefully it doesn't look a little too much by the time I'm done.


----------



## Bowie

Just finished the arms. I feel like there's something obvious wrong with this model but I can't quite figure it out yet. Anyone get the same feeling?


----------



## Bowie

Finished! I still need to texture it, and possibly give it a rig, but it's my first fully completed model!


----------



## Bowie

Now I can rest.


----------



## cherriielle

Bowie said:


> Now I can rest.



Ahhh it looks great! You've come such a long way since you started! ;u;


----------



## Bowie

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahhh it looks great! You've come such a long way since you started! ;u;



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bowie

Last one for tonight. Going to sleep.


----------



## Bowie

Trying again. This time I'm gonna try and make one less stylistic.


----------



## Bowie

I'm really happy with how this is looking. I'm gonna ask the _Five Nights at Freddy's_ community on Reddit for their opinion, 'cause they really know their stuff when it comes to modelling.


----------



## pickle inkii.

Bowie said:


> Last one for tonight. Going to sleep.



I like this little dude. Nice work on Chica, too! She's looking good so far.


----------



## Bowie

pickle inkii. said:


> I like this little dude. Nice work on Chica, too! She's looking good so far.



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

So, I just woke up to find that my Chica WIP has gotten a lot of attention on Reddit. Apparently it's really good and accurate to how she appears in the game, which surprised me because only three or four days ago my models were absolutely awful. I just thought I'd mention it because I've doubted myself for a long while when it comes down to 3D art, and I feel like this has been a real turning point. I'm glad I decided to give modelling another shot.


----------



## Bowie

After some small adjustments to the head, I'm now working on the body. I'm not very happy with the feet, so I'm probably going to have to try again with that, but after that I just have to add the wires coming out of her arms and the endoskeleton inside the gaps there. I've done a bit of research on UV mapping (at long last) and that's something that should help get her looking better with textures.


----------



## Bowie

Done!


----------



## cherriielle

Bowie said:


> Done!



Wow, you improved in such little time! The head and feet look _really_ good! ^_^


----------



## Bowie

xCherryskyx said:


> Wow, you improved in such little time! The head and feet look _really_ good! ^_^



Thank you so much!


----------



## brownboy102

Bowie said:


> Done!



Wow, really liking it!

I'm glad you got the attention you deserved on Reddit. I can see how hard you've been working, it's nice to see you be recognized in places other than TBT. It'll be fun to see you continuously improve in the future until you master 3D digital art, and see you improve further after that.


----------



## Bowie

Sparro said:


> Wow, really liking it!
> 
> I'm glad you got the attention you deserved on Reddit. I can see how hard you've been working, it's nice to see you be recognized in places other than TBT. It'll be fun to see you continuously improve in the future until you master 3D digital art, and see you improve further after that.



I know it sounds corny, but I couldn't have done it (and most likely wouldn't have continued to do it) without the overwhelming amount of support I've gotten here on TBT. It pushes me to keep trying. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

See I'm not a huge FNAF fan but these are definitely nightmare fuel, so I would say they are very successful. You really are packing a lot of detail in with all of those holes and wires and they look great for being horrifying animatronic contraptions. Good job Bowie, keep it up!


----------



## Bowie

KaydeeKrunk said:


> See I'm not a huge FNAF fan but these are definitely nightmare fuel, so I would say they are very successful. You really are packing a lot of detail in with all of those holes and wires and they look great for being horrifying animatronic contraptions. Good job Bowie, keep it up!



Thank you! I hope that it looks even more horrifying by the time I've textured it.


----------



## Bowie

Fully textured!


----------



## Bowie

Endoskeleton pixel(?) art. Model is my own. Feels weird typing that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bowie said:


> Fully textured!



I'm having early 90's Chuck E Cheese horror flashbacks...


----------



## Bowie

WIP Foxy head.

I'm probably not going to make a full model out of this, 'cause I've already done a full FNaF character. I'm gonna try and model something else, possibly from Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bowie

Here's a better look at my endoskeleton head model from yesterday, with a rig for the jaw and ears. Rigging is (so far) no longer a problem for me thanks to a new technique I've learnt, which basically involves you selecting specific vertices (or parts) of the model for the bones to control.

This is also an opportunity to show you all my new Blender theme! It's a lot nicer on the eyes, in my opinion.


----------



## SoraDeathEater

This might be cheesy to say but those models look so accurate for a second I thought you were Scott xD (I'm a fan of fnaf) it looks AMAZING!  I know I want to get into animation and the future job I'm looking at requires 3D Animation and modeling before looking at all your work and progress i was so terrified. I was about to abandon ship but looking at your progress and how you kept on going even when you thought things were going south. Thats like really amazing  so looking at all your progress it's actually really inspirational  I honestly hope I can get as good as you one day ^-^ cheesy I know >.> I sound like a 10 year old on the Internet, but I'm serious xD my major right now is Graphic Design so yeah xD it's inspiring me to continue this path xD


----------



## brownboy102

Bowie said:


> Fully textured!



Like I said before, it looks like something straight out of the game. Except this time, there's textures, making it that much more accurate.

You should be proud of your work. It looks great.


----------



## brownboy102

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Bowie

SoraDeathEater said:


> This might be cheesy to say but those models look so accurate for a second I thought you were Scott xD (I'm a fan of fnaf) it looks AMAZING!  I know I want to get into animation and the future job I'm looking at requires 3D Animation and modeling before looking at all your work and progress i was so terrified. I was about to abandon ship but looking at your progress and how you kept on going even when you thought things were going south. Thats like really amazing  so looking at all your progress it's actually really inspirational  I honestly hope I can get as good as you one day ^-^ cheesy I know >.> I sound like a 10 year old on the Internet, but I'm serious xD my major right now is Graphic Design so yeah xD it's inspiring me to continue this path xD



That's so sweet of you! Thanks!

Well, I'm still far from achieving my creative goals with this software (mostly due to a noise problem I have with Blender's Cycles engine), but if I could give you any advice it would just be to go with it. Watch a lot of modelling time-lapse videos and animations, and just keep trying. I don't think I'm that good yet, so it's amazing to think I can remotely inspire anybody else, when I need someone to inspire me right about now. Nevertheless, I really appreciate it! Good luck with your graphic design!



Sparro said:


> Like I said before, it looks like something straight out of the game. Except this time, there's textures, making it that much more accurate.
> 
> You should be proud of your work. It looks great.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bowie

Thank you both very much!


----------



## brownboy102

Yeah, I noticed a post glitch. Sometimes, when someone posts, it fixes itself. We'll see if it works here.


----------



## Bowie

Sparro said:


> Yeah, I noticed a post glitch. Sometimes, when someone posts, it fixes itself. We'll see if it works here.



There. I think it's fixed. That was weird.


----------



## Bowie

New model of Shadow Bonnie (or RWQFSFASXC) as he appears in FNaF World. The rig is awful, though. There's a small sphere between his upper arm and his lower arm, and when I rigged them both, they would just deform incredibly. I have an idea of what might have went wrong, though. You've just gotta practice, I guess.


----------



## Bowie

Gonna try experimenting with "baking" later tonight. Baking is basically when you take the rendered version of a model's textures out of the render and apply them to the ordinary model, so the software only has to calculate it once. It's supposed to make renders a lot faster, so, I'm up for it!


----------



## Bowie

What started out as a (failed) baking experiment soon became a simple recreation of Spider-Man's pose from the above image (promoting a comic book, I think). I wasn't gonna bother posting it because it was just made out of boredom, but it's an experiment in posing and materials, I guess.

Oh, and the model isn't mine, in case anyone was wondering. I'm thinking of what I want to model next.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Fully textured!



Omg you improved a lot since you started ^^


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Omg you improved a lot since you started ^^



Thanks!


----------



## Bowie

I'm losing my touch here.

I think what I need to try and do is create models that aren't supposed to look so accurate to the original ones, because whenever I do that they just seem to come out really awful.


----------



## Bowie

Got bored. Model isn't mine.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Just wanted to apologise for the sudden inactivity. As some of you may know, I have been sick with what I assume is the flu for the past week or so. Everything tastes awful (or doesn't taste at all), I have a maddening cough, occasional headaches, and frequent surges of exhaustion and dizziness. For that reason, I have not been doing much art. In fact, I haven't even touched my computer since I became sick (I'm just on my tablet right now). I feel a little bit better today (possibly due to vomitting a little) and I'm hoping I'll be able to model something new soon.


----------



## Bowie

Smoothed this baby out a little. What I'd really love to do at some point soon is work a little on video game development. Perhaps I could start with something related to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bowie

Finally felt well enough to start modelling again. Here's a WIP Toy Freddy head (which is my favourite FNaF character, for anyone curious). I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Bowie

I think I'm just about done here!


----------



## Bowie

Next modelling project will most likely be Animal Crossing related. My only problem is that, unlike FNaF characters, a lot of the detail is in the textures rather than the actual structures, meaning modelling alone isn't probably gonna be impressive on its own. I'm not brilliant at texturing but I guess there's always an obstacle.


----------



## Bowie

Animal Crossing balloon!


----------



## Bowie

Sonic R, anyone?


----------



## Bowie

I know something's very wrong.


----------



## Bowie

In celebration of the Five Nights at Freddy's: Sister Location announcement, I am going to complete my Toy Freddy model!


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Got bored. Model isn't mine.



O my god
Make her wink and i will use it for my avatar and pay you  
I NEED IT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Smoothed this baby out a little. What I'd really love to do at some point soon is work a little on video game development. Perhaps I could start with something related to Animal Crossing.



You can code? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I'm losing my touch here.
> 
> I think what I need to try and do is create models that aren't supposed to look so accurate to the original ones, because whenever I do that they just seem to come out really awful.



What are you even talking about. Modelling is difficult and i think that you do a great job at it!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> O my god
> Make her wink and i will use it for my avatar and pay you
> I NEED IT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can code?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What are you even talking about. Modelling is difficult and i think that you do a great job at it!



Sorry! That render took an especially long while because of all the complex shading settings I put into it. It would take forever to render over again, or multiple frames. I wish I could!

And no, I can't code. But visual coding doesn't look so hard. I'm sure I could grasp the basics. One thing I can do for sure is make a simple first-person walking game.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Sorry! That render took an especially long while because of all the complex shading settings I put into it. It would take forever to render over again, or multiple frames. I wish I could!
> 
> And no, I can't code. But visual coding doesn't look so hard. I'm sure I could grasp the basics. One thing I can do for sure is make a simple first-person walking game.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!



Oh i was only kidding  They all look so good though! May i use the Bayonetta render as my avatar? 

At least it's a start, i can't code at all, i get confused too easily lmao


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Oh i was only kidding  They all look so good though! May i use the Bayonetta render as my avatar?
> 
> At least it's a start, i can't code at all, i get confused too easily lmao



If you wish!


----------



## Bowie

So, after staring at this thing for a good 30 minutes, I came to the conclusion that the reason it looked so bloody weird was because I forgot to add the nose. So, here's a nose!


----------



## Bowie

Quick render of my withered Chica model, which I've pretty much stopped working on.


----------



## derezzed

Bowie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got bored. Model isn't mine.



This is so cool! I'm glad I went back a few pages and then saw that because otherwise I wouldn't have seen it at all; it's honestly a crime that I haven't left a comment here in forever, yikes. All the projects you've been working on lately look great, though :-]

Oh, and I want to mention that I like the dramatic lighting in this image:


Bowie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick render of my withered Chica model, which I've pretty much stopped working on.


Really fits with the whole Five Nights at Freddy's atmosphere!

Also, it was really interesting to get a glimpse of your work interface in the last few screenshots you posted. Blender looks so overwhelming! Must have taken a lot of time to conquer a program like that, haha.


----------



## Bowie

derezzed said:


> This is so cool! I'm glad I went back a few pages and then saw that because otherwise I wouldn't have seen it at all; it's honestly a crime that I haven't left a comment here in forever, yikes. All the projects you've been working on lately look great, though :-]
> 
> Oh, and I want to mention that I like the dramatic lighting in this image:
> 
> Really fits with the whole Five Nights at Freddy's atmosphere!
> 
> Also, it was really interesting to get a glimpse of your work interface in the last few screenshots you posted. Blender looks so overwhelming! Must have taken a lot of time to conquer a program like that, haha.



Thank you for the kind words! I've hardly conquered it, though. Blender is the kinda tool you keep learning about. I don't think anyone can know absolutely everything about it, because there's so much you can do with it, and so much you perhaps don't need to use that somebody else might. That's probably why I like it so much. Again, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Bowie

Just downloaded the latest version of Blender from April. I thought I could do with a change, so I installed a new theme. Here's a rendered view of my unfinished Toy Freddy model.


----------



## Bowie

Some of you may remember my endoskeleton head model, which I made as a rigging experiment (it was successful, in case you're wondering). Well, just out of curiosity, I decided to fit it into my Toy Freddy head and see how it looks, and I love it so much I think I'm going to keep it! I may remove the jaw and add little bars coming down from the bottom of his eyes, but for the most part I really like the way it looks. Makes me wonder if Scott fitted endoskeletons in his Toy models. You can't tell.


----------



## Bowie

Here's a newer version. I inflated the edges of his jaw a little and completely recreated the hat. The endoskeleton head has been raised a little, just so the bars coming down from his eyes can be seen a little better.


----------



## xiaonu

This is so cool! Would be awesome to see new leaf models in blender in a wii U game background. Or different characters in different worlds come join together c: 

Or even toontown models but it uses panda3d


----------



## Bowie

xiaonu said:


> This is so cool! Would be awesome to see new leaf models in blender in a wii U game background. Or different characters in different worlds come join together c:
> 
> Or even toontown models but it uses panda3d



I'd love to give it a try! Right now there aren't any New Leaf models available. Only a few buildings and furniture are up right now.


----------



## Bowie

Done!


----------



## Bowie

Okay, so he's not quite finished yet.

You may not be able to tell at first glance, but there are a lot of improvements(?) to his geometry here. First of all, his head has been reduced in size, the edges of his face where his cheeks are have been extended, and his belly is a lot wider (as I recently discovered that Toy Freddy is a fat little thing). That's about all for now.


----------



## Bowie

I need to learn how this person did this.


----------



## Bowie

Can anybody guess who this fellow is?


----------



## Bowie

Maybe I should stop polygon modelling and go back to sculpting.


----------



## Bowie

In case anyone is wondering, the reason I'm trying to make a 3D model of an anime character is because I want to include some artwork as part of a novel I'm writing (I can't really talk about it here, but yeah), and I really want to experiment with that kind of art, and translate it to 3D, if possible. I'm just hoping it's not gonna look soulless and dumb by the end of it.


----------



## Bowie

If I remember correctly, somebody who worked on the 3D models of Portal/Portal 2 said that they started doing 3D artwork because they were rubbish at drawing, but I heard from someone else quite recently that in order to be a good 3D artist, it helps to have a good understanding of 2D artist, I suppose for actual modelling purposes. Although I've done well without having any experience in 2D art, I have become increasingly interested in that side of art, and I'm seriously considering learning how to draw. I'm watching a lot of time-lapse videos and I'm hoping that I can improve on my drawing and perhaps incorporate it into the novel I mentioned I was writing a while ago. Just food for thought. One more skill can't hurt, right? Musician, 3D artist, writer, 2D artist!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bowie said:


> If I remember correctly, somebody who worked on the 3D models of Portal/Portal 2 said that they started doing 3D artwork because they were rubbish at drawing, but I heard from someone else quite recently that in order to be a good 3D artist, it helps to have a good understanding of 2D artist, I suppose for actual modelling purposes. Although I've done well without having any experience in 2D art, I have become increasingly interested in that side of art, and I'm seriously considering learning how to draw. I'm watching a lot of time-lapse videos and I'm hoping that I can improve on my drawing and perhaps incorporate it into the novel I mentioned I was writing a while ago. Just food for thought. One more skill can't hurt, right? Musician, 3D artist, writer, 2D artist!



I would love to hear some of your music sometime! I am OK at drawing, less ok at digital art, and really horrible at 3D art, in school we took a digital art class and I mean I got good grades because I was better than most people but with the 3D stuff we had to like make a character from a Pixar movie or something and it was so horrible and tragic, I guess if you were zoomed out a mile it would have looked passable but seriously it was monstrous... but I didn't feel so bad because we only spent like two weeks on 3D and then moved on to other platforms. So I mean, for me my skills in drawing didn't help me with the 3D art..


----------



## Bowie

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I would love to hear some of your music sometime! I am OK at drawing, less ok at digital art, and really horrible at 3D art, in school we took a digital art class and I mean I got good grades because I was better than most people but with the 3D stuff we had to like make a character from a Pixar movie or something and it was so horrible and tragic, I guess if you were zoomed out a mile it would have looked passable but seriously it was monstrous... but I didn't feel so bad because we only spent like two weeks on 3D and then moved on to other platforms. So I mean, for me my skills in drawing didn't help me with the 3D art..



I see. Well, I'm still pretty skeptical. It's probably different for different people, though. I'm definitely better at 3D art than I am at 2D art, but modelling can still be hazardous at times, which is why I thought experience in 2D art may help, but now I'm not so sure. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Bowie

Decided to recycle my Toy Freddy model into Fredbear. Thoughts?


----------



## Bowie

Okay, so yesterday I made this guy. Another modelling experiment of mine that I made using parts of my Toy Freddy model. The end result wasn't as good as I thought it would be as I was making it. Too much grain, the materials sucked. Nothing really special. So then I decided to give 2D art a try again, using this model as a reference, which is the complete opposite of what one would usually do.






So, this was awful. I'm just showing you this to show you how it progressed.






And this is the final result. I'm not sure if this is something I'm gonna try again at, but it's something. The important thing is what you guys think of it.


----------



## Bowie

These ladies (for some reason I think they're female) are going to be used as references for my next drawing attempt. I may have to change the title of this thread if my fascination with 2D art continues.


----------



## windfall

Bowie said:


> If I remember correctly, somebody who worked on the 3D models of Portal/Portal 2 said that they started doing 3D artwork because they were rubbish at drawing, but I heard from someone else quite recently that in order to be a good 3D artist, it helps to have a good understanding of 2D artist, I suppose for actual modelling purposes. Although I've done well without having any experience in 2D art, I have become increasingly interested in that side of art, and I'm seriously considering learning how to draw. I'm watching a lot of time-lapse videos and I'm hoping that I can improve on my drawing and perhaps incorporate it into the novel I mentioned I was writing a while ago. Just food for thought. One more skill can't hurt, right? Musician, 3D artist, writer, 2D artist!



I think 3D art can be more difficult than 2D art since you have to make sure the model looks good at every possible angle. 3d will also help you get a better idea of anatomy! 

For 2D art, you can sort of ignore how awkward a pose might look from a different angle, since generally, you're going after "what looks cool from this specific angle".

For animated films, they'll have a sculpture artist make maquettes of the characters based on concept art. That's to make sure things can be modelled correctly, so that's sorta why I think 3D is a little more difficult, since you have to be able to wrap your head around how something looks at every angle, rather than just "that looks cool". 

If that makes any sense? :x kinda just rambled a bit xD 

of course, both require time and talent (which you clearly have - Fredbear is looking pretty sweet!)


----------



## Bowie

windfall said:


> I think 3D art can be more difficult than 2D art since you have to make sure the model looks good at every possible angle. 3d will also help you get a better idea of anatomy!
> 
> For 2D art, you can sort of ignore how awkward a pose might look from a different angle, since generally, you're going after "what looks cool from this specific angle".
> 
> For animated films, they'll have a sculpture artist make maquettes of the characters based on concept art. That's to make sure things can be modelled correctly, so that's sorta why I think 3D is a little more difficult, since you have to be able to wrap your head around how something looks at every angle, rather than just "that looks cool".
> 
> If that makes any sense? :x kinda just rambled a bit xD
> 
> of course, both require time and talent (which you clearly have - Fredbear is looking pretty sweet!)



Thank you for the kind words! I plan to experiment more with both mediums until I get something I like out of it.


----------



## Bowie

If I could just get the look right, I'd definitely try making a comic out of these.

I haven't gotten down to trying it with human meshes yet, though, 'cause the reference models I was trying to use were too low-poly and the results weren't as good and detailed. I think I'm gonna have to model a full human character and do it that way. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## Bowie

Some critique from an art community has led me to discover that my method of 2D art is considered cheating, and though you can get help with references and things, my way is just not the right way to do art. I guess this means I'm gonna have to give up on it or try and improve in other ways. Really not sure now.


----------



## Bowie

Another reference image I made while I waited for DesignDoll to install.


----------



## Bowie

Depth testing. This software might really help me.


----------



## Bowie

Don't get your hopes up thinking this is the final result, because it's not. These are simply some new references I took from DesignDoll. If this particular experiment works out, I may survive.


----------



## vel

"#prayforbowie ain't nothin' wrong with 'im his designs just look like baked potatoes."

Aha, but this is far better than I can ever put my head into, so props to that.  I enjoy watching you improve from poor Princess Peach's exorcism to aesthetically pleasing nude-ish people doing poses from a boring scientific video I watched today. Good work, hope you keep progressing!


----------



## Bowie

panicstatiion said:


> "#prayforbowie ain't nothin' wrong with 'im his designs just look like baked potatoes."
> 
> Aha, but this is far better than I can ever put my head into, so props to that.  I enjoy watching you improve from poor Princess Peach's exorcism to aesthetically pleasing nude-ish people doing poses from a boring scientific video I watched today. Good work, hope you keep progressing!



Princess Peach never did get those arms fixed.


----------



## Bowie

Okay, that was awful. I'm not even gonna bother showing you guys that.

I think I'm gonna have to learn how to draw properly. I was hoping I'd be able to combine 2D art with 3D art, but it seems like I'm just gonna have to use my knowledge of 360-degree angles to draw from scratch.


----------



## Alienfish

Love your stuff on this page, you should be doing monsters for some horror game imo :0


----------



## Bowie

Moko said:


> Love your stuff on this page, you should be doing monsters for some horror game imo :0



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Bowie

Okay, now I'm trying out some different materials. Some of the materials DesignDoll has to offer I could only dream of replicating in Blender, but that's not the point here. Hopefully this will give me a better idea of how shading works, and will make my drawings look a little more lively, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Bowie

Progress! Now if only I could get the bloody eyes right.


----------



## Bowie

So, am I an artist now?


----------



## Bowie

Next reference image.


----------



## Bowie

Okay, that's enough. I've really got to sleep now. The one with the bald guy is the best one I've done so far, I think.


----------



## Bowie

I feel like this is the drawing equivalent of my "Peach exorcism" stage from when I first got started with Blender.


----------



## Bowie

So, this was made in Blender and now I have a ridiculous amount of temptation to give up on this traditional art stuff and go back into digital. I'll let you guys decide, but Blender has the ability to make it look 2D, and using the few skills I've learnt from these experiences, I could probably work with both mediums pretty well. Thoughts?


----------



## Bowie

This stinks. I can't seem to get anything good out, in 2D, and that's with all those reference images I made. I'm not sure what I'm missing here. Maybe it's the software I use.


----------



## Bowie

This is the sorta thing I've been looking for all along. I'm gonna be a bloody good artist and I'm gonna try really hard to create a real piece of good, original artwork.


----------



## Bowie

Guess who just got Photoshop?

Guess who is gonna have a heck of a time pretending he knows what he's doing, all the while listening to Breaking Glass?


----------



## Bowie

*BEFORE:*






*AFTER:*





*
MY REACTION:*


----------



## Bowie

I bloody love this.


----------



## Bowie

Recreation of my very old Toy Freddy render.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Hi, guys! I'm streaming right now, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bowie

Two digital paintings from my stream earlier, which ended with no views at all (except one guy from my Twitter, who is so kind to me).


----------



## himeki

NOOO IM TOO LATE ;W;


----------



## Bowie

MayorEvvie said:


> NOOO IM TOO LATE ;W;



If you're ever active, contact me privately and I can set something dumb up.


----------



## himeki

Bowie said:


> If you're ever active, contact me privately and I can set something dumb up.



im always active i just pretend not to be


----------



## Bowie

MayorEvvie said:


> im always active i just pretend not to be



In that case, any time.


----------



## Bowie

Live again!


----------



## Bowie

Stream is over! Here is the artwork I made during it. Big thanks to Sparro for watching (and being the only one to watch, for that matter).


----------



## Bowie

Same image with a bit of colour correction.


----------



## Bowie

I am going to be streaming again today at 8:20 PM, GMT. I thought maybe I'd attract more viewers if I announced it ahead of time! The stream will feature me 3D posing, a bit of modelling, and Photoshop painting.


----------



## Bowie

Stream has started!


----------



## Bowie

Stream has ended. Only one watcher again, but one is better than none, right?











That first one is a little too detailed, in my opinion. Looks too much like the 3D render I used as reference. The second one is better, I think.


----------



## Bowie

I promise I'll stop with the Metroid art soon.


----------



## Bowie

Streaming again for a short while. Link.


----------



## lizzy541

these have gotten so much better since i was last active on tbt and saw this thread back in late summer (not that they were bad before lol) they look great!! (


----------



## Bowie

lizzy541 said:


> these have gotten so much better since i was last active on tbt and saw this thread back in late summer (not that they were bad before lol) they look great!! (



Thank you so much! Don't be afraid to say they sucked, though. 'Cause they really bloody did.


----------



## Bowie

Planning another stream today at 8:10 PM, GMT.

In this stream, I will be showing you guys how you can turn a relatively simple 3D render into a beautiful(?) digital painting!


----------



## Bowie

And I call this piece "Way Too Much Bloody Saturation".

On a lighter note (get it, lighter?), I'm getting better at backgrounds! My technique is simply to colour and shade the character prior to putting it into the background.


----------



## Hulaette

Are you taking 3D art requests from anyone?


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Are you taking 3D art requests from anyone?



Not anymore, but I guess I can make exceptions depending on what it is and if it interests me.


----------



## Hulaette

May I make a request for you to do a 3D art of a drawing of me? If it's possible I'd like to have the tail either teal or blue. A nice balance between the purple skin and blue/teal tail would be nice.

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4cf41f9c33b64f03036cb9e30db8d8f5&oe=57A50756


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> May I make a request for you to do a 3D art of a drawing of me? If it's possible I'd like to have the tail either teal or blue. A nice balance between the purple skin and blue/teal tail would be nice.
> 
> https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4cf41f9c33b64f03036cb9e30db8d8f5&oe=57A50756



Man, I wish I could, but modelling people is still something I'm having difficulties with. Until I'm more experienced in that area, I'm gonna have to decline. Thank you for the offer, though!


----------



## Hulaette

Are you able to model this figure? It's more of a around shape so I'm hoping that will be easier for you to make it into something realistic and more detail to it? 

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e2c4665e24bb95fdc970f08c7179c299&oe=57E7A23D


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Are you able to model this figure? It's more of a around shape so I'm hoping that will be easier for you to make it into something realistic and more detail to it?
> 
> https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e2c4665e24bb95fdc970f08c7179c299&oe=57E7A23D



Not really the kind of modelling I'm into. That's more like a monster, I guess.


----------



## Bowie

I wish I could say more about it, but I am currently working on a pretty huge creative project at the moment, and I just thought I'd let you guys know. When the project is over I will be able to tell you a little more about it, but for the time being all I can say is that it's very interactive and will commence on a very public medium.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Hulaette

Your Metroid pictures are getting repetitive. It's getting dull.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Your Metroid pictures are getting repetitive. It's getting dull.



That's not very nice. I enjoy making Metroid art! It's experimental, more than anything else. I get to learn more about colour balance and textures and shading. A lot of time and effort goes into making them.

Nothing I make here is made to appeal to other people, and very few pieces would ever make it into my portfolio. It's for me, and so people can follow my creative progress. Helps me because I can look back on my older work and see how much I've improved. Keeps me motivated.

I don't appreciate that kind of attitude. An artist should never be a slave to their audience. They should stay true to their work, so only the true followers are there when they become "repetitive" or "dull". That is the formula of a great artist, in my opinion.


----------



## Hulaette

Oh, I thought your intentions was to appeal to the audience. Sorry about that I take that back.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Oh, I thought your intentions was to appeal to the audience. Sorry about that I take that back.



I want people to like what I do, but whether they do or not does not matter to me. I wouldn't make something just to make people angry or something. If they like it, I'm happy. If they hate it, still happy.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> I want people to like what I do, but whether they do or not does not matter to me. I wouldn't make something just to make people angry or something. If they like it, I'm happy. If they hate it, still happy.



That is a unique way of thinking. I understand what art is supposed to be now. Thank you for showing me that.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> That is a unique way of thinking. I understand what art is supposed to be now. Thank you for showing me that.



You're welcome, I suppose.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Aali

These are so cool! You should have a shop or something


----------



## Bowie

Aali said:


> These are so cool! You should have a shop or something



I actually did have a shop, at one time. It didn't work out very well, though. I just couldn't keep up with what they wanted. Maybe when I get better at it I can consider doing it again, but I think I'd prefer to open proper commissions instead.


----------



## Aali

You're art is really amazing, I would ask for a freebie, but I saw you said you're not doing human atm ;w; awesome Samus art tho


----------



## Bowie

Aali said:


> You're art is really amazing, I would ask for a freebie, but I saw you said you're not doing human atm ;w; awesome Samus art tho



Well, I'd have trouble modelling a human, but if it was an existing character I could probably use a 3D model like I used to. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

As I mentioned before, I'm currently working on a bit of a secret project, so that's why there's so many experimental pieces lately.


----------



## Bowie

Wasn't sure which version you guys would like, so thought I'd share the whole creative process.


----------



## Aali

Ok, well I wll ask for a freebie then http://toyhou.se/394606.unnamed

Hopefully she interests you


----------



## Bowie

Aali said:


> Ok, well I wll ask for a freebie then http://toyhou.se/394606.unnamed
> 
> Hopefully she interests you








Well, she decided her destiny was to transition into a mountain. I'm sorry.


----------



## Aali

Oh, ok thanks anyway


----------



## Hulaette

Are you able to model the Pokemon Slurpuff?


----------



## Bowie

Aali said:


> Oh, ok thanks anyway



I'll try again, though. A proper try! Just gimme a day or two.



Hulavuta said:


> Are you able to model the Pokemon Slurpuff?



I'm not really a Pok?mon fan, to be honest.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> I'll try again, though. A proper try! Just gimme a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really a Pok?mon fan, to be honest.



Are you able to model a green alien cyborg?


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Are you able to model a green alien cyborg?



I doubt it. Organic modelling takes a lot of practice.






I honestly tried, Aali.


----------



## Aali

Bowie said:


> I doubt it. Organic modelling takes a lot of practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly tried, Aali.



thanks for trying, I appreciate it


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> I doubt it. Organic modelling takes a lot of practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly tried, Aali.



Keep trying and practicing hard. Discipline yourself. Try starting out with simple anime Chibi models than work your way up with the details over time.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Keep trying and practicing hard. Discipline yourself. Try starting out with simple anime Chibi models than work your way up with the details over time.



I'll try someday.


----------



## Bowie

This one got really great feedback on DeviantArt. So grateful.


----------



## Bowie

Practicing my modelling a little today. Gonna try and make a new Samus Aran model. Here's the helmet so far. It's not going to be super accurate or anything (I'm mostly working from imagination with this one), but the general shape should be pretty much the same. I think I need to bloat the "edges" of her helmet a little more.


----------



## Bowie

Anyone mind telling me how I went from this:






To this?:


----------



## Aali

The chica is so accurate, I legit jumped when I saw her O_O


----------



## Bowie

Aali said:


> The chica is so accurate, I legit jumped when I saw her O_O



Yeah, I think FNaF characters are the easiest things to model. I just modelled her piece by piece, starting with the head, and then brought all the shapes together.


----------



## Bowie

Progress. I swear, I will complete this model. I can't give up on this one.


----------



## Bowie

Final model update for tonight. I know it looks awful, but hopefully I will have learnt something by the time it's finished.


----------



## Bowie

It's probably not good enough, but I'm going to try and make a digital painting out of this. Pray for me.


----------



## Bowie

Definitely not my best, but I'm happy.


----------



## Bowie

New colour scheme, possibly going to be used for a comic strip.

The good thing about being a kind of 2D/3D artist hybrid is that you don't have to worry about textures. All of that is done externally!


----------



## Bowie

Okay, last one for the night.


----------



## Hulaette

Are you able to model a simple mermaid tail?


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Are you able to model a simple mermaid tail?



Yes, and I'd like to, but I've been so busy with a number of creative projects (very secretive, so I can't tell anyone about them right now) lately that I don't think I'll get the chance to do any model requests this month. Maybe some other time.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> Yes, and I'd like to, but I've been so busy with a number of creative projects (very secretive, so I can't tell anyone about them right now) lately that I don't think I'll get the chance to do any model requests this month. Maybe some other time.



Now I'm really looking forward to your secret project. I'll be waiting eagerly for you to start taking requests in the future. Are you working on a click and play flash game with some pictures you have modeled?


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> Now I'm really looking forward to your secret project. I'll be waiting eagerly for you to start taking requests in the future. Are you working on a click and play flash game with some pictures you have modeled?



I've thought about developing a game before, but that's not what any of the projects are. All I can really say about them right now is that they're all visual. One I won't even be able to talk about when it's out there, because it can't actually be created by anyone. It's complicated, but yeah. No Flash games are on their way, I'm afraid.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> I've thought about developing a game before, but that's not what any of the projects are. All I can really say about them right now is that they're all visual. One I won't even be able to talk about when it's out there, because it can't actually be created by anyone. It's complicated, but yeah. No Flash games are on their way, I'm afraid.



I can tell it's gonna be good.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> I can tell it's gonna be good.



I'm hoping so!


----------



## Bowie

Updated the title of this thread. It's been suggested by a number of professional digital artists that my most recent works consist primarily of 2D content, so now it's not just "Bowie's 3D art thread". Just "Bowie's art thread".


----------



## Bowie

Really happy with this one! I especially love the background.


----------



## Bowie

I have completely revamped this thread's original post with a banner, an introduction, and art statuses! What do you guys all think?


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Llust

looking great. i love the changes you've made on the first page, your work is impressive. can't wait to see more from  you


----------



## Bowie

iPhone said:


> looking great. i love the changes you've made on the first page, your work is impressive. can't wait to see more from  you



Thank you very much!

Probably gonna start doing more of these. I love the things you can do with speech bubbles.


----------



## Bowie

I love what you can do with speech bubbles in Photoshop.


----------



## Bowie

Quick bump before bed.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Wolfycheeks

Whoa that's great, the samus one! love it!


----------



## Bowie

Wolfycheeks said:


> Whoa that's great, the samus one! love it!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Bowie

Tweaked the logo a little.


----------



## Bowie

Just added a kind of FAQ to the front page!


----------



## Bowie

Coloured or greyscale?


----------



## Hulaette

I like the colored one better.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> I like the colored one better.



Nice!


----------



## Bowie

The secret project I was on about has been temporarily halted. It's probably a good thing I didn't mention it because of when things like this happen. I basically had a special promotional "interactive game" thing planned, and in partnership with a relatively popular community on Reddit. Unfortunately, this hasn't exactly turned out the way I wanted it to due to lack of approval from one member of staff on the site, and the full approval of another. So, for the time being, that's one project in hiatus.


----------



## Bowie

Update on what I said earlier, it appears as if I'm just gonna have to release it without any kind of "unique" promotion. I'll probably just post around about it on different community sites and see how much attention it gets. When it's finished, of course.


----------



## Bowie

Did some art style experimentation today! I've been meaning to do this for a while. Original render:






Colour correction:






Final version, with super annoying jitter that I don't know how to fix:


----------



## Bowie

Grayscale actually looks a little better for this style. I don't know, though. I'll have to wait and see how it looks with a background.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> Grayscale actually looks a little better for this style. I don't know, though. I'll have to wait and see how it looks with a background.



This one looks like its in a comic book. Very well done.


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> This one looks like its in a comic book. Very well done.



Yeah, that's definitely the look I was going for with this one.


----------



## kazaf

Bowie said:


> Coloured or greyscale?



Coloured!


----------



## Bowie

kazaf said:


> Coloured!



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

And, here comes Sanic. Modelling again was a bad idea.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> And, here comes Sanic. Modelling again was a bad idea.



What do you mean modelling was a bad idea? Sonic looks terrific!


----------



## Bowie

Hulavuta said:


> What do you mean modelling was a bad idea? Sonic looks terrific!



Trust me, it's really bad. Sonic is surprisingly difficult to model.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Modelling a random OC I found on Tumblr. If I ever get down to finishing it, I might show the guy what horrible things I've done to his beloved character.

In case you can't tell, it's supposed to be a bear. A really fat bear, at that. And yes, he has man boobs. They're supposed to be muscles but apparently my sculpting skills are still terrible and it was hard enough to get them looking remotely smooth enough to finish on.

There's just some neck work left to do, and then I can start work on the limbs!


----------



## Bowie

The man (bear?) boobs have advanced.

I'm working from multiple different references here. Since it's a gift, I can't really ask for better views (which I'm pretty sure he will have) of this character. I think I need to focus on getting the stomach a lot bigger, so his boobs (I have no better word for them) look a little more natural, so to speak.


----------



## Bowie

It'll look better with arms and legs, right?

I guess I'm gonna have a look and see if I can find any better references before I start work on the limbs, just in case I don't have to improvise as badly as I did with this.


----------



## Bowie

**** fixed.

Now I just realised I never modelled his head with a jaw.


----------



## Bowie

Success?


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Are you working in Autodesk Maya? sorry if that's a stupid question.

I've done gamedesign for 2/3 years, and we always had to work with Mudbox, Maya, and something else.. in fact, a bunch of other programs. The best I could do was make a square house. It was really, really bad. In fact, I have a screenshot. This is almost 3 years ago, not a lot of expierence, but let's say this is about all I could ever do in all those years, which is a reason why I had to redo a year and eventually got kicked off, lol

Edit: It's supposed to be a lego model. A normal lego model. I like to call this work of art 'obesity', it makes me cry every time ;_;



Spoiler


----------



## Bowie

Wolfycheeks said:


> Are you working in Autodesk Maya? sorry if that's a stupid question.
> 
> I've done gamedesign for 2/3 years, and we always had to work with Mudbox, Maya, and something else.. in fact, a bunch of other programs. The best I could do was make a square house. It was really, really bad. In fact, I have a screenshot. This is almost 3 years ago, not a lot of expierence, but let's say this is about all I could ever do in all those years, which is a reason why I had to redo a year and eventually got kicked off, lol
> 
> Edit: It's supposed to be a lego model. A normal lego model. I like to call this work of art 'obesity', it makes me cry every time ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nah, I work in Blender. Most 3D packages work the same, though. I've watched a lot of Maya timelapse videos and it's always the same basic process. I've always wanted to try Mudbox but I don't really know if it's any good. Could you tell me a little bit more about it? All I know is that it's supposed to be good for texturing.

Honestly, that model is better than I could do. I've always had trouble with complex shapes. I personally think it looks really good! You should never give up!

Practice really does make perfect. Just look at this:



Spoiler



My first modelling attempt:






Weeks later:


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Ahh, I think we had to work in that too.. and I can't sadly, because like I said, I skipped basically all my classes.. ;_; 3D is really, really hard. I did make a haunted house once which I was really happy with, but it's just so complex, drawing is more my thing, which is why I want to be a 2D artist/concept artist. What I did find practically easy to do in Mudbox, was shaping things.. you had a tool which works like molding clay? so you could really make detailed stuff, on my first try I made a pretty cool wolf head, I mean, I didn't know how to erase stuff, or how to change the brushes and everything, but with what I could do on the first 15 minutes, it was pretty cool. 

I'm so jealous of people who can model and sculpt, i'm jealous of your stuff too, it's just soooo difficult and takes so much practice, I really like your work. When I see other people's sculpts, I just want to curl up and cry lol. Your first modeling attempt is really good too, my first attempt was like I said, a square house or something.. I had no f clue what to do, this is the reason why I'm gonna fail gamedesign when i'm gonna go back to college. :I

Do you have an online public portfolio or something with all your work in it?


----------



## Bowie

Wolfycheeks said:


> Ahh, I think we had to work in that too.. and I can't sadly, because like I said, I skipped basically all my classes.. ;_; 3D is really, really hard. I did make a haunted house once which I was really happy with, but it's just so complex, drawing is more my thing, which is why I want to be a 2D artist/concept artist. What I did find practically easy to do in Mudbox, was shaping things.. you had a tool which works like molding clay? so you could really make detailed stuff, on my first try I made a pretty cool wolf head, I mean, I didn't know how to erase stuff, or how to change the brushes and everything, but with what I could do on the first 15 minutes, it was pretty cool.
> 
> I'm so jealous of people who can model and sculpt, i'm jealous of your stuff too, it's just soooo difficult and takes so much practice, I really like your work. When I see other people's sculpts, I just want to curl up and cry lol. Your first modeling attempt is really good too, my first attempt was like I said, a square house or something.. I had no f clue what to do, this is the reason why I'm gonna fail gamedesign when i'm gonna go back to college. :I
> 
> Do you have an online public portfolio or something with all your work in it?



Yeah, Blender has the same stuff. I believe the word you're looking for is sculpting. Mudbox seems to specialise in that department. The "grab" tool in particular has been a big help for me when modelling. Beats moving vertices by hand. I assume that's the same sorta clay tool you're describing?

It's kinda ironic because you want to be better at 3D and I want to be better at 2D. Look at my last few pages here and you'll see how determined I've been to make 2D art. It just doesn't work very well. I'm hoping to experiment more with 2D once I get better at modelling, so I'm not using other people's stuff to make my own (like with the Samus model, which came from Super Smash Bros.). They say that you're supposed to be good at 3D if you're good at 2D, but it mustn't be as simple as that, eh?

If you like, I'd be more than happy to help you model! Game design sounds like a lot of fun, and I'd hate to think you failed just because you didn't know how to use the tools. For me, that's all it was. Once I had the right tools, I knew what I was doing.

Well, I have a site ready for when I do start submitting my work, but for the time being there's nothing in it. I really want to get my first musical album out on there before I start posting 3D art. I don't know yet. I'm in a bit of a daze with my professional art life, so to speak.


----------



## Wewikk

I know you do some digital art but if I draw something any chance you can make something digital out of it with some details?

Thanks


----------



## Bowie

Wewikk said:


> I know you do some digital art but if I draw something any chance you can make something digital out of it with some details?
> 
> Thanks



Well, if you show me I can have a look at it.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Wewikk

Do you perfer paper with lines or without lines?

or I can try to draw something on the computer.

or give you a few screenshots to work with.

What do you prefer?

Thanks


----------



## Bowie

Wewikk said:


> Do you perfer paper with lines or without lines?
> 
> or I can try to draw something on the computer.
> 
> or give you a few screenshots to work with.
> 
> What do you prefer?
> 
> Thanks



Well, that would really depend on what it is you want me to do. But I guess screenshots would be fine.


----------



## Wewikk

Let me pm you some stuff and Ill see if you can do it but first how good are you at non human characters that are female or do you perfer human characters that are female I have some anime characters and a few Star Wars characters from my game that I wanted in a summery outfit but we can talk later?

Thanks


----------



## Mints

i think all your stuff looks great! (better than what i can do at least.) ♥
also the princess peach thingy made me crY SO HARD.


----------



## Bowie

Wewikk said:


> Let me pm you some stuff and Ill see if you can do it but first how good are you at non human characters that are female or do you perfer human characters that are female I have some anime characters and a few Star Wars characters from my game that I wanted in a summery outfit but we can talk later?
> 
> Thanks



You're gonna have to simplify things a little for me. I don't know if you want a drawing or a 3D model or an edit or something, and whether you're willing to give payment in return for any of those things. Could you perhaps be a little more specific?



Mints said:


> i think all your stuff looks great! (better than what i can do at least.) ♥
> also the princess peach thingy made me crY SO HARD.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bowie

Making a new Samus model (because I don't know when to stop).

It's coming along pretty nice. It's not very accurate, and it is kinda low poly, but it's nice!


----------



## Bowie

Crappy OC time.






This is The Purgatrator, and she is a robot (fully robot) clone of Samus Aran. She was built by an alien species to fight in a galactic war of theirs, but went rogue and now kinda just likes to destroy random things and eat burgers. Basically Samus in robot form.






For anyone curious about the name, purgatory is believed to be the purification process after death, and I guess my character metaphorically purified herself by detaching herself from an "alive" person. That totally came out wrong, but whatever.


----------



## Bowie

Okay, legitimately happy with this one. I also did a grayscale version to see how it would look in my previous comic styles, and it looks decent enough!


----------



## Bowie

It's amazing what a month can do.


----------



## Bowie

Thanks for turning me into a meme, Reddit. Love this.


----------



## Bowie

So, the best way for me to learn new skills is to watch timelapse videos, and yesterday I watched a lot of hard surface sculpting timelapses, so I thought I'd have another crack at a Samus model (isn't this, like, my third one?), except with a lot more detail.






As always, I'm not trying to make it 100% accurate, but I'm experimenting with adding more detail to the torso and more metallic substance, if that makes any sense. I've applied what is known as a "matcap" to the model while I sculpt it, which is basically a fancy word for material. In this case, it's helping me determine how metallic and glossy the model looks as I sculpt it and smooth things out. Saves me a lot of time switching tabs.

Also, this is my new Blender theme. I wish I could download some more but I've only found one site with them, and none are really to my taste.


----------



## Bowie

Some improvements, along with a new matcap.


----------



## Bowie

Working on the head right now.


----------



## Bowie

Really, _really_ happy with how this is turning out. I just hope I don't mess it up when it comes down to texturing.


----------



## Bowie

Working on the gun now. Not sure if I'm happy with the imprints yet.


----------



## Bowie

Getting closer.


----------



## Bowie

Coming along nicely(?). I feel like the hand isn't natural enough, but it's taken me literally hours to make it look as good as it does, so I'm probably gonna leave it until last.


----------



## Bowie

I guess my work is done here. I wanted to create a non-accurate, stylistic Samus model, and I've done that! Proven my ability. Now I just need to improve.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

I am so incredibly grateful that I have made it into the "Weekly Gold Thread" on the Five Nights at Freddy's subreddit, with 150+ upvotes for the above image, which I posted only three days ago.

It means so much to me to get recognition of any kind. I've been doubting my 3D abilities a lot lately, and things like this just make me feel so motivated and energised.


----------



## Bowie

Head sculpture WIP.


----------



## pickle inkii.

You've improved a lot! Nice work.


----------



## Bowie

pickle inkii. said:


> You've improved a lot! Nice work.



Thank you!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Work looks amazing! Hope to see what you'll be able to do it the future. Keep it up~


----------



## Bowie

Flaming_Oceans said:


> Work looks amazing! Hope to see what you'll be able to do it the future. Keep it up~



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Got bored and decided to make a quick Bayonetta wallpaper.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice wallpaper, me like. also yeah the march/may picture.. you've really improved a lot and grats on getting on the list! 

keep going, love all your stuff!


----------



## Bowie

Moko said:


> ^nice wallpaper, me like. also yeah the march/may picture.. you've really improved a lot and grats on getting on the list!
> 
> keep going, love all your stuff!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Bowie

Still not sure about this grainy effect I've got going on.

For those who don't get what's going on in this shot, Bayonetta has confronted Samus and, with her own two guns drooping down, is admiring (perhaps mockingly) Samus' cannon.


----------



## Bowie

My current project. Yet another Samus attempt.

I've decided that I'm just gonna keep doing Samus until it's perfect, because it's not perfect enough yet. I kinda messed up the mirroring, so I had to manually place the tube below her head on the other side.


----------



## Bowie

Update. I know it doesn't look a whole lot different, but the smallest of changes are the biggest in the modelling world.


----------



## Mints

Ohh I really see you improved from the last time I came here. I also do agree with making tiny changes, the smallest details do change things.


----------



## Bowie

Mints said:


> Ohh I really see you improved from the last time I came here. I also do agree with making tiny changes, the smallest details do change things.



Thanks!


----------



## Bowie

Second panel from my earlier comic thingy. Cancelled, for the record.


----------



## vexnir

That panel looks amazing. Is it a model paintover or painted from scratch?


----------



## Bowie

vexnir said:


> That panel looks amazing. Is it a model paintover or painted from scratch?



Model paint over. I'm not really happy with it, hence why it's cancelled. Thank you for the kind words, though!

I don't like using other people's models, even if they're directly from their respective games. Not that I think I'm talented enough to model Bayonetta, though.






And here is the current progress of my Samus head. I've added sharp curves on the top, as my latest hard surface sculpting attempt. Using a new matcap, which is helping a ton.


----------



## Bowie

So, to get a better understanding of Samus' shape, I decided to download a very old model of her. Just thought I'd share it with you guys, in case anyone was interested.


----------



## Bowie

This is messy trash.


----------



## Bowie

This, you guys, is my favourite 3D model of all-time. It was made by a man named Arno Schmitz, and it's the exact level of talent I want to reach someday. I want to be able to replicate that kind of work and quality someday.






In an article he wrote about the making of the model, he said that within only a few hours he had a basic shape made out. Hell, it takes me days just to make the head, never mind the whole body.

This is what I aspire to. I wanted to share this with you, not only because it's a great piece of work, but because I'd like to give you all a little idea of what I'm trying to get to. Why I keep doing the same things over and over. I want to get it right and have it be perfect.


----------



## Bowie

A lot more round now.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

I was advised by someone on Reddit to try and keep the poly amount low while tweaking, as it will make rigging and texturing a whole lot easier when the time comes in. So, for now, this is my Samus head. Now I just need to get some sculpting down to define the edges and strict curves, and make it look generally more metallic. Still not sure what the best way to go about this would be, without resorting to my usual high poly sculpting techniques (which is what I'm desperately trying to avoid in this attempt).

Also, I'm sorry for keep doing the same things. This is just something I have to do.


----------



## Bowie

Just trying to remind myself that I am actually getting remotely better as time goes on.


----------



## Bowie

Coming along pretty nice now.

The biggest change I've made this time is the curves on her head. The next step is straightening them out.


----------



## Bowie

More adjustments.


----------



## Bowie

Final update on the head for a while now. Following Arnold's development process, he started out with a very basic shape and then worked on adding details _after_ the model had been made, unlike me, who has gone pretty crazy on the head and not even got started on any other part of the body.

Remembering this, I'm stopping with the head stuff for now. Next I'll work on the body, and try not to go overboard on details.

Also, I'm applying blank colours to the model as I go, as this makes things a lot easier as I mess with the vertices and create new edges. When the model is complete I'll texture it properly and then bake it, if I can figure out how to bake in Cycles.


----------



## Bowie

Body time.

Pretty content with how this is turning out. There is still a lot of work to do, though, especially on the side. The upper torso also needs some work and needs sharpening a bit. I'll probably have to mess with the head a little to get it to match the body, but it shouldn't be too bad.

I'm off to play some SSB4. When I get back I'll work more on the body.


----------



## namiieco

Looks great!


----------



## Bowie

Utarara said:


> Looks great!



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

It's all starting to look really good now. Obviously these are just temporary colours, but it gives me an idea of what it's going to look like as an end result, and it's definitely the best I've done so far. After some more tweaking to the head and body, I'll be able to start on the limbs.


----------



## Bowie

Took a break from my Samus model for a while to make this quick model of the new Five Nights at Freddy's character.


----------



## Zanessa

This stuff is looking fantastic.


----------



## Bowie

Zanessa said:


> This stuff is looking fantastic.



Thank you!






And now the shoulder pad things. Obviously it's going to be quite stylistic again, but I guess it's gonna be a mixture of Arnold's design and Nintendo's own design. Now I've gotta do the arms, which is gonna kill me because hands are still murder for me.


----------



## Bowie

This isn't working out so well.


----------



## Bowie

Let's be honest. I haven't made any real progress today. That guy had the whole model (the basic shape of the whole model) made in "a couple hours". It's been, what, three days for me? I haven't even done the arm.


----------



## Bowie

*LOOK, EVERYONE!*

A hand! I'm so bloody happy I managed to make this bloody hand.


----------



## Bowie

I am happy to say Samus is coming along beautifully right now.

The hand was the part I was dreading the most, so now that's out the way, I can get started on the legs and the gun. As you can see, I've also added some plain colours to the model, just so I can get a general idea of how it's going to look when the model is finished, and I like it! Obviously I'm gonna add textures and stuff, but yeah.

I have a lot of plans for this model when it's finished.


----------



## Bowie

Just about done for the day. I've got the shoulder pads to do next, and then I can do the other arm with the gun, which is gonna probably be really fun.


----------



## Bowie

Coming along beautifully still. Added plain colours to the shoulder pad (I may come back to it later) and I've also made Samus a little thinner, to make her shape look a little less awkward.

I've been working a lot on my musical album recently, so modelling is kinda my second most important hobby at the moment.


----------



## Bowie

Just about finished the other arm!

I know it's a little early to be thinking about texturing, but I had a look and it terrifies me. I don't know how I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

In an alternative universe, Samus stays with the Galactic Federation and becomes a high-class marine, respected by all in the Galactic Federation (excluding those that may be jealous of her superior rank).


----------



## Bowie

Today I decided to dedicate my time to texturing, because the possibility of not being able to do anything with this model that I've been working on for so long was driving me crazy.

So, I took the head and searched up some tutorials on UV unwrapping and baking (which for the time being, I only know how to do in Blender's internal render, which I don't work with very often), and I got to work.






Here is the baked UV map, which I rendered with plain colours from Blender's internal render. So, basically just a rendered version of the WIP pictures I've shown throughout the modelling process.






And this is the vertex map. I didn't really need this, but I decided to have it anyway because it would help me determine which parts of the model would be visible while I was painting it.






And here is the finished UV map. As it was a test, I didn't add any fancy details to it like I intend to at a later time, but I enhanced the glossiness and I did some colour correction and brightness/contrast adjusting.






And this is the finished result! With no lighting set, so you can see how the texture looks on its own.


----------



## Bowie

Tweaked the front page a little.


----------



## Bowie

Not exactly art, but it's a theory I prepared for the Five Nights at Freddy's subreddit and I made it entirely in Photoshop, so, I guess it's something to post here.


----------



## Bowie

More changes!

This time she has a neck, which is amazing, but the gap needs to be smoothed out a little. The size of the shoulders has been tampered with a little, and she still has no legs! That's definitely something I'm gonna have to try and fix tonight.

Also, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna keep this colour scheme.


----------



## Bowie

Pretty much finished with the actual model now. Just got some more tweaking to do with the neck and feet, then I'm done and it's off to texturing!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Llust

this is amazing. i have great respect for talented people like you, keep it up. i cant imagine how time consuming this must be, aha. but its always worth it in the end. im seeing a lot of improvements


----------



## Bowie

Llust said:


> this is amazing. i have great respect for talented people like you, keep it up. i cant imagine how time consuming this must be, aha. but its always worth it in the end. im seeing a lot of improvements



Thank you so much!


----------



## vel

Your improvement is admirable! I can't wait to see your future 3d arts!


----------



## Bowie

panicstatiion said:


> Your improvement is admirable! I can't wait to see your future 3d arts!



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Made a new UV map for the head. Not gonna bother showing it, though, 'cause you can't really see much of a difference.

I'm gonna look for some timelapse videos of people texture painting so I can get an idea of what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Bowie

Made a textured version of my Ennard 3D model from the new _Five Nights at Freddy's_ game. Edited slightly in Photoshop to produce the grainy material effect on the side of his face.


----------



## Bowie

Concept art for a possible new project.


----------



## Bowie

Thought I'd share these unfinished pages, as the project is pretty much cancelled now.


----------



## K9Ike

What is rendering do


----------



## Bowie

K9Ike said:


> What is rendering do



Rendering is basically the composition of an image. So, if I made a 3D scene, I would have to render it in order to convert the 3D space into a 2D image. When I make animations, I have to render each frame of the animation, so the software can compute the 3D aspect and convert all of that into 2D imagery. If I didn't render, there would be no final image!


----------



## Bowie

Cropped version of my last work. Quality isn't as good since it's a crop, but it's good enough.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Decided to try and model Baby from the new _Five Nights at Freddy's: Sister Location_ game.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

I said that I was going to try and do tutorials here at some point, so today I'm going to be teaching the importance of naming your character's bones, and also the benefits of manually selecting vertices for your rig.






So, this is our model. As you can see, I just finished rigging her. But what if, when I moved her head for example, it didn't move, or only a small section moved. How do you fix this?






Well, the first thing you need to do is click on the head object (not the bone) and then go to the Data tab. This will bring up a selection of vertex groups, which is basically a way of finding out what your bones are allowed to move on your model. In this case, we want to have our bone move the head (the reason only one side of the face is showing is because I used a mirror modifier while making it), so press the "Select" button on your head bone in the Data tab.











Once you do this, the head should appear highlighted (my highlight colour is blue, but yours may be different). This shows the vertices that the bone is allowed to manipulate when you're posing.






You can do this for every part of your model, and you can even select different parts of the model to move with the same bone, so if your eyes weren't part of the head, you could simply select them as part of your head selection.

That's all for today!


----------



## lars708

Hi friend! Decided to pop in on tbt and check this thread today, i am kind of in a rush because i have to study for exams but once i am done with my exams i will be back to admire all of your work again,  just wanted to let you know i did not forget about you or anything!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Hi friend! Decided to pop in on tbt and check this thread today, i am kind of in a rush because i have to study for exams but once i am done with my exams i will be back to admire all of your work again,  just wanted to let you know i did not forget about you or anything!



That's so sweet of you! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

This is all really neat.  I'm barely good at tablet stuff.  I'm much better with a pen and paper.  This is really neat.


----------



## Bowie

Watchingthetreetops said:


> This is all really neat.  I'm barely good at tablet stuff.  I'm much better with a pen and paper.  This is really neat.



Thanks!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Should probably apologise for my recent lack of activity here.

I've been spending a lot of time on other projects and I guess most of them wouldn't really belong on an Animal Crossing forum. Rest assured I'll continue to post all my WIPs and art progress here, but I don't think I'll be posting finished works here from now on. If anyone's interested in my "professional" art projects, feel free to contact me in private. Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

I'm back!

And this time I'm working on a new Metroid character. It's inspired by two pieces of concept art for Dark Samus, made for _Metroid Prime 2: Echoes_.











I'm going to try and incorporate both designs, but I imagine the first one will be most prominent. Since I'm working from odd perspectives, I'm having to guess the proportions, but I think it's coming along quite nicely so far. Keeping it low poly so it's easier to texture in later stages.


----------



## Bowie

Surprised at how little time it took to make this. There's still some width measurements to work out and the legs look a little too thin, but other than that, it's pretty much done. Next step is obviously texturing and rigging and stuff. As for what I'm gonna do with it, I have a number of ideas, but my first one is to make a neat render with it and show it off to the _Metroid_ community, which I'm sure will love to see a model based off such an old piece of concept art.


----------



## Bowie

And here comes the texturing process.


----------



## Bowie

And now the texturing is complete! I know it's pretty obvious what I've done, but I've added a gradient to the visor and tried my best to replicate the blobby texture that appears on the concept art I showed you earlier.


----------



## Bowie

So, this is the final result!

Or it would be the final result if I didn't bloody hate it. I feel like the baking gave off the wrong colouring, and my textures weren't as accurate to the concept art as I would've liked.

And so I'm gonna start over and improve the mesh a little more before I start with textures. That being said, it doesn't look that bad for a low poly model.


----------



## Bowie

"Bowie, what's your favourite thing to model?"

"_THE ARSE!_"


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Help me.


----------



## Bowie

The beast has been defeated. Now for painting.


----------



## Bowie

Scratch that, it's a disaster. When I finished painting it and applied it back to the model, it was incredibly distorted. I'm gonna have to UV map it a little neater. I'll make the image bigger so I don't have to worry so much about the size of each UV.


----------



## Bowie

Coming along nicely now.

I've been watching some time-lapse videos of people painting their UVs, and I think I've got a better idea of what to do and what not to do. I'm going to bypass the baking step, for now, and paint from scratch on them. This means there will be less awkward shadows and maybe I'll be able to bake it _after_ I've textured it.


----------



## Bowie

Man, this is more difficult than I thought it would be.

So, as it turns out, the reason this is coming out so weird is because gradient colours are spread across different parts of the UV map. So, if the head was at the top and the neck was at the bottom, the gradient wouldn't work properly because the UV map is telling it to go to a completely different area, which makes parts look black and white.

The whole character is white except for the visor and the slits on the chest, so that doesn't help much. I'm gonna examine some other models and see what they do. One idea I have is to create UV maps for individual parts of the model, but I don't know yet.


----------



## Bowie

So, this is the final result of hours of 3D painting and texturing.

My final word on this is that, though it's not what I wanted and I'm still not very satisfied, I have learnt an awful lot from this experience and I hope that you guys enjoyed seeing all the "progress" I made.


----------



## Bowie

Okay, I've pretty much decided that, similarly to when I first did Samus, I'm gonna keep recreating this until I get it the way I bloody want it.

Here is a quick comparison between my first Samus model and my last Samus model, to prove to myself that I'm not wasting my time here:


----------



## Bowie

I'm actually naming all of my files based on how hard I'm trying

tryingsohardrightnow.jpg

trying.jpg

pleasejustwork.jpg

ineedtosleep.blend

help.obj


----------



## Bowie

Working on the arms and hands now. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Bowie

I'm seriously considering going in a whole new direction and basing the model more loosely on the concept art, because making a model out of nothing but a side view is extremely difficult, especially since it's an odd point of view. Working on the legs now.


----------



## Bowie

Nearly finished with the mesh!


----------



## Bowie

Looking good!


----------



## Bowie

Okay, I've manually UV unwrapped it, added plain colours, and now I'm going to attempt to bake it so that I can edit the UV map externally in Photoshop and add textures and all that fancy stuff. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bowie

So, this is the final (really the final) version of my Dark Samus model, based loosely on this piece of concept art:






It is fully rigged and textured, and though I'm not 100% satisfied with it, I do like it and I've learnt an awful lot from it.

Now I'll try something different!


----------



## Bowie

He's only been alive five minutes and a chain-saw wielding Samus has already chopped her(?) arm off.


----------



## Bowie

I had this really cute vision when I was having spaghetti for dinner a few days ago, of Cereza from _Bayonetta_ playing with her food as a child, and came up with this idea of a spaghetti demon or something. Umbra Witches were probably doing stuff like this all the time when they were younger.

It didn't turn out as cute as I imagined, but nevertheless it's the first remotely decent artwork I've made in quite a while now. Hope you like!


----------



## Bowie

I guess this is a little better.

I was gonna add some dialogue but I really need to decide for good what font I wanna use.


----------



## Bowie

Made some changes to my art from a few days ago and finally decided on a font to use.


----------



## Bowie

New modelling project! A modern spin on the classic villager design.


----------



## Bowie

What colour do you guys think the hat should be?


----------



## Bowie

Done! Gonna texture it now.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Your work is really cool and unique!


----------



## Bowie

pawpatrolbab said:


> Your work is really cool and unique!



Thank you very much!

I think your signature is a little too big, though. Just thought I'd tell you so you don't get into trouble for it. Really nice, by the way.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Oh golly oops, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Bowie

pawpatrolbab said:


> Oh golly oops, thanks for letting me know!



It's fine!


----------



## Bowie

You can't say I don't try.


----------



## Bowie

I'm in the middle of installing Homebrew on my 3DS (they have some pretty cool emulators and custom themes), and guess what I found? An application called "BLEND3R" which allows me to open Blender 3D models on my 3DS! That's pretty awesome, considering I'm a 3D modeller.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

I think I'm getting the hand of reference modelling now.


----------



## Bowie

Sonic? Sanic.


----------



## Bowie

Being fair on myself, the mesh itself isn't that bad.


----------



## Bowie

Okay, I've been working on this all day and I think it looks pretty good now.

Also, as much as it may look like one, that is not an eye texture. That is a separate object.


----------



## Bowie

First model I've made in a while. Using a new head modelling technique (which is coming along great, by the way), I tried to make a "realistic" ghost from _Luigi's Mansion_, but I'm gonna scrap it because I couldn't figure out how to get the proper translucent effect I wanted.


----------



## debinoresu

oh man

weve been modeling a chess set in my animation class and honestly, most of them were pretty easy, but the knight was a _knightmare_

-laughtrack-

but yea props to you for continuing with 3d stuff for so long. i feel your pain. i like your sonic model a lot btw, it looks really good!! i couldnt do any better


----------



## Bowie

debinoresu said:


> oh man
> 
> weve been modeling a chess set in my animation class and honestly, most of them were pretty easy, but the knight was a _knightmare_
> 
> -laughtrack-
> 
> but yea props to you for continuing with 3d stuff for so long. i feel your pain. i like your sonic model a lot btw, it looks really good!! i couldnt do any better



Sounds like good practice. I don't attend any animation classes so I can't really relate, but all my own projects, no matter how much I may enjoy them, are pretty frustrating, so I can only imagine how it must feel to model something you have next to no interest in. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Still not sure about this grainy effect I've got going on.
> 
> For those who don't get what's going on in this shot, Bayonetta has confronted Samus and, with her own two guns drooping down, is admiring (perhaps mockingly) Samus' cannon.



BAYOOOOO

I loooooove it!

More Bayo more Bayo @.@

Anyway, STOP DELETING YOUR WORK, whenever I come online to check the thread I can not see all your masterpieces...


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> BAYOOOOO
> 
> I loooooove it!
> 
> More Bayo more Bayo @.@
> 
> Anyway, STOP DELETING YOUR WORK, whenever I come online to check the thread I can not see all your masterpieces...



I'm glad you like!

And yeah, that's a habit I really need to get out of.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Though making this ended up being a waste of time, might as well post it here anyway, since it's still art.

Downloaded a new font for it especially!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Sometimes I just forget how simple seemingly complex models really are.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Sometimes I just forget how simple seemingly complex models really are.



Is that E-102 Gamma?
Yeah shading and lighting do a good job on hiding the ugliness cx


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Is that E-102 Gamma?
> Yeah shading and lighting do a good job on hiding the ugliness cx



Yep! Well, technically. It's a lookalike of him. I didn't make it.

I think it has more to do with textures, honestly. The more detail you put into a model, the less texture work required. The most simplistic of models, on the other hand, need textures just to give them their basic features.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

My first attempt at head modelling went well(?).


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## derezzed

Aha, I love the fact that there's a GLaDOS model here. That being said, I have to say I really like how "box-y" she looks. It kinda resembles a lowpoly style to me, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Bowie

derezzed said:


> Aha, I love the fact that there's a GLaDOS model here. That being said, I have to say I really like how "box-y" she looks. It kinda resembles a lowpoly style to me, which is pretty cool.



Yeah, I was actually going for a low-poly style when I made it. The reason it's so visible there is because I forgot to enable smooth shading for her. Glad you like it, though!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## lars708

It looks very good! But... What is it?


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> It looks very good! But... What is it?



According to her bio, she is a robot designed for companionship, so basically a robot version of a Pok?mon.


----------



## Bowie

Experimenting with modelling from odd perspectives. Working out well.


----------



## Bowie

Excuse me if I don't post many finished stuff here. I don't mean to sound egotistic, but I don't really want any of my finished stuff to link back to an Animal Crossing profile, you know? But anyway, I'm working a lot on organic modelling now and you should expect some more organic stuff coming, like the sexy legs above.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Excuse me if I don't post many finished stuff here. I don't mean to sound egotistic, but I don't really want any of my finished stuff to link back to an Animal Crossing profile, you know? But anyway, I'm working a lot on organic modelling now and you should expect some more organic stuff coming, like the sexy legs above.



Shoot it at me sometime.


----------



## Bowie

Caius said:


> Shoot it at me sometime.



<3


----------



## Bowie

This didn't come out very good at all, but I had to make _something_ to keep myself sane.


----------



## Bowie

Actually took my time on this one. I think that using multiple layers helps a lot. Trying to configure the whole scene at the same time makes things look way too messy.


----------



## Bowie

Original render.






Final version.


----------



## lars708

Oooooo Bayo designs, where can I find your finished work? (Rly want to see Bayo obvs)


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Oooooo Bayo designs, where can I find your finished work? (Rly want to see Bayo obvs)



Well, she isn't done yet (I haven't actually done anything besides those legs), but when she's done I'll be sure to tell you! I haven't posted anything to my site yet. Some anxiety issues just kinda prevent me from posting a single thing there. Just have stacks and stacks of renders and finished art to show someday. Will get down to it eventually.


----------



## Bowie

Made Rosa's gun out of boredom. Looks better without the colours, to be honest.


----------



## Bowie

I guess that Dark Samus model I made a while back was worth keeping.


----------



## Bowie

So, I guess this is another thing for my scrap folder.

I based it on some random concept art I found on Google, and I guess it turned out terrible (and inaccurate) and I decided to just go ahead with it anyway. Oh well!

I think of it as some kind of sand-patrolling robot, that was maybe built by some psychopathic scientist who somehow ended up on another planet and only has this really dumb robot finding out little bits and pieces of the planet, specialising in sand.


----------



## Bowie

So, I basically decided I kinda like the little writing prompt I came up with earlier and made a little thing of it just for fun.

Our robot friend is called FAS-BEE and, as I explained before, is some kind of sand-patrolling drone. "MAST" is short for "MASTER", and "MATT MAST" is what he refers to his new stranded human friend as, but also calls him "MAST.10" because he is the 10th MAST he has had on the planet, the other 9 having died for whatever reason.

Their little cave house is in the background there, and FAS-BEE is trying to make Matt happy by providing him with scientific research, something he's been programmed to believe makes humans happy.


----------



## Bowie

Thought it was about time this place had a makeover, so welcome to version 2 of my art thread! Why am I numbering it? Well, I feel like a great way to remind myself of how far I've come, without going through 64 (as of now) pages of art, is to simply go by versions. So, starting now, this is version 2 of the thread! Just think of it as level progression in a game. Achievement unlocked!


----------



## Bowie

I'm sure most of you know about this already (I've bumped it enough times), but I have a GFX shop now! There you will be able to buy avatars, signatures, banners, and small graphics for reasonably low prices.


----------



## Antonio

The sad part of this, is that i'm scared of tails doll. Love your work btw


----------



## Bowie

Shattered said:


> The sad part of this, is that i'm scared of tails doll. Love your work btw



Thanks!


----------



## Bowie

Here's my first 2D animation! The 3D method of animating is very similar to the 2D method, to my delight, and I think I'll be doing this more often for my future 2D pieces!

Also, this serves as a banner for my new GFX shop. Be sure to check it out!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

I wonder how many of you know who this is.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Jamborenium

Man these all look amazing, I always wanted to learn how to use blender.


----------



## Bowie

Nebudelic said:


> Man these all look amazing, I always wanted to learn how to use blender.



Hey, thanks! Honestly, creating things in the software is harder than learning how to use the software.


----------



## Bowie

I got a little salty at myself for not being able to replicate the work of another 3D model, of the same character I've been trying to make, and I made a little comic with it to make myself feel better. It worked.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Got bored and decided to make my own fake collectible of Woolio. Will probably be making more of these, just due to how easy they are to make.


----------



## Bowie

Enjoying this way too much.


----------



## Bowie

So, I finally got down to making my own font (using what little digital drawing skills I have, as that is not my real handwriting).

I forgot parenthesis', though. So, I'll have to start over.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> I wonder how many of you know who this is.



ULALA

Also hi I haven't checked ur thread in a while oops
Looks like you are still going strong!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> ULALA
> 
> Also hi I haven't checked ur thread in a while oops
> Looks like you are still going strong!



Hi!

Yeah, I haven't been doing as much 3D modelling as I used to. Feel more and more like I don't have the talent to create stuff like that, hence why I never finished Ulala.

Thanks, though!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> ULALA
> 
> Also hi I haven't checked ur thread in a while oops
> Looks like you are still going strong!



Hi!

Yeah, I haven't been doing as much 3D modelling as I used to. Feel more and more like I don't have the talent to create stuff like that, hence why I never finished Ulala.

Thanks, though!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## lars708

Bowie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yeah, I haven't been doing as much 3D modelling as I used to. Feel more and more like I don't have the talent to create stuff like that, hence why I never finished Ulala.
> 
> Thanks, though!



Hon, you know what they say, practice makes perfect. When my grandpa first started painting he wasn't expected to create a Mona Lisa in the coming weeks. It takes time and dedication in order to actually become good at something. Some may be quicker on reaching a certain skill level than others but it's not about the path you follow, it's about the goal you're working towards. Also, quality is better than quantity if you were to ask me! Don't give up!


----------



## Bowie

lars708 said:


> Hon, you know what they say, practice makes perfect. When my grandpa first started painting he wasn't expected to create a Mona Lisa in the coming weeks. It takes time and dedication in order to actually become good at something. Some may be quicker on reaching a certain skill level than others but it's not about the path you follow, it's about the goal you're working towards. Also, quality is better than quantity if you were to ask me! Don't give up!



That's one of the nicest things anyone's ever said to me here. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bowie

So, this is a WIP right now. The model is pretty much finished (except for textures I really need to add at some point), but the art is very rubbishy.

I've had the thought of the Egg Carrier's demise lingering in my head for a while now, as we never actually see it at the end of the game, when Chaos completely destroys it. I plan to make a much more detailed version in the future, with more detail.


----------



## Bowie

Another mess.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Maybe my problem is textures. The mesh itself doesn't look _too_ bad.


----------



## Bowie

Free signature for anyone who wants to use it!


----------



## Bowie

Steampunk Eggman (WIP) model.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

This will be the new banner of my Pok?mon shop, when I get my 3DS hacks working again!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

First successful(?) texturing attempt!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## KingKyle

http://oi58.tinypic.com/97tg7q.jpg Love this


----------



## Bowie

KingKyle said:


> http://oi58.tinypic.com/97tg7q.jpg Love this



Thanks! Not exactly mine, though.


----------



## N a t

Your work is fantastic! I love 3D images so much <3 They're just really awesome lol.


----------



## Bowie

Petey Piranha said:


> Your work is fantastic! I love 3D images so much <3 They're just really awesome lol.



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Help.


----------



## Cellixhem

Your work is amazing <3 I'm studiyng to become a game artist and I just started learning to use programs like ZBrush and Maya  Are you also studying to become and animater or game artist or are you just doing this for fun?

And do you actually need help with Zbrush or are just frustrated how hard it is to learn?


----------



## Bowie

Cellixhem said:


> Your work is amazing <3 I'm studiyng to become a game artist and I just started learning to use programs like ZBrush and Maya  Are you also studying to become and animater or game artist or are you just doing this for fun?
> 
> And do you actually need help with Zbrush or are just frustrated how hard it is to learn?



Hi! Thank you for such kind words!

Both, probably. I have no knowledge of coding, so I doubt I will ever be able to make a game myself, but I love animating and I love video games, so the possibilities are endless!

I've kinda given up on ZBrush, to be honest. I think I prefer modelling with polygons anyway.


----------



## Cellixhem

Bowie said:


> Hi! Thank you for such kind words!
> 
> Both, probably. I have no knowledge of coding, so I doubt I will ever be able to make a game myself, but I love animating and I love video games, so the possibilities are endless!
> 
> I've kinda given up on ZBrush, to be honest. I think I prefer modelling with polygons anyway.



I suck at coding too, but that's where you have programmers for That's great! Perhaps we'll work together someday 

I think I prefer ZBrush because it's more like sculpting in real life. But you should never give up! Try making the basic shapes with a lower dynamesh(16) and create a new sphere for each part of your model and then keep upping your dynamesh while working on the details. Maybe you already know this, but I hope it helps  Good luck!


----------



## Bowie

Cellixhem said:


> I suck at coding too, but that's where you have programmers for That's great! Perhaps we'll work together someday
> 
> I think I prefer ZBrush because it's more like sculpting in real life. But you should never give up! Try making the basic shapes with a lower dynamesh(16) and create a new sphere for each part of your model and then keep upping your dynamesh while working on the details. Maybe you already know this, but I hope it helps  Good luck!



Yeah, I've been trying to do that, but it's really hard for me to get the shapes that I want, and ZBrush has a much different navigation system to other 3D tools I've used, so that doesn't help very much.

Thank you for the kind words, though! I will keep trying.


----------



## Bowie

Haven't posted here in centuries but bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Bowie

Something I made, based on my current avatar and signature.

It's just for facial practice, really. I think I did an awful job on the lips, personally. Struggling with the smaller details.


----------



## lars708

UR MAKING BAYO ILY


----------



## Bowie

Watched an amazing film last night called _Metropolis_ and tried to make a quick 3D bust of one of the main characters. Thoughts?


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Absolutely amazing, you don't use 3Ds Max do you? That's what I learnt in my 3d animation program but the figure looks so well sculpted, I can imagine that would be extremely difficult in that program


----------



## Bowie

pawpatrolbab said:


> Absolutely amazing, you don't use 3Ds Max do you? That's what I learnt in my 3d animation program but the figure looks so well sculpted, I can imagine that would be extremely difficult in that program



I actually started it off in ZBrush, which is 3D sculpting software, and from there you can convert it into a low-poly 3D model like the one you'd see in 3ds Max.

I use Blender for all my non-sculpted works (such as hard-surface stuff and the odd robot).

Looking at this model in comparison to the reference image, it looks like garbage. I'm not happy.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Bowie said:


> I actually started it off in ZBrush, which is 3D sculpting software, and from there you can convert it into a low-poly 3D model like the one you'd see in 3ds Max.
> 
> I use Blender for all my non-sculpted works (such as hard-surface stuff and the odd robot).
> 
> Looking at this model in comparison to the reference image, it looks like garbage. I'm not happy.



Oh that's cool! We never talked about / learned that program so maybe I'll give it a try. Don't forget that you're your own worst critic, I have an extremely high appreciation for your work and trust me, it's absolutely fantastic


----------



## Bowie

pawpatrolbab said:


> Oh that's cool! We never talked about / learned that program so maybe I'll give it a try. Don't forget that you're your own worst critic, I have an extremely high appreciation for your work and trust me, it's absolutely fantastic



Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

Blurred out all of the potentially NSFW ones, but here's my reference sheet for my next big project.

Ready to die and/or fail.


----------



## Alienfish

Liking those Metropolis things you did up there. Never watched the anime, although I watched the original silent movie some years ago and really liked that one


----------



## Bowie

Sheila said:


> Liking those Metropolis things you did up there. Never watched the anime, although I watched the original silent movie some years ago and really liked that one



Thanks! It's a great film. One of the best I've ever seen, actually. Ending made me bawl my eyes out.

I've abandoned this project for the time being, though. Can't decide on how I want the end result to look.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> Thanks! It's a great film. One of the best I've ever seen, actually. Ending made me bawl my eyes out.
> 
> I've abandoned this project for the time being, though. Can't decide on how I want the end result to look.



Might have to check it out, then. Usually not much for anime in general but this might actually be interesting 

Ah, well good luck if you continue to work on it someday c:


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Bowie

This is a personal project, so I think I can get away with posting it here!

Probably the most successful attempt at likeness sculpting I've done. Based on a real person (a friend, and with permission).


----------



## Bowie

Snip.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Are you open at the moment?


----------



## Bowie

pawpatrolbab said:


> Are you open at the moment?



Wrong thread!

But no. I don't really do art here anymore.


----------

